# The 'I make you a signature + avy' Request Thread! (Read 1st post)



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

*The Signature + Avatar Request Thread!*


Signature + Avy Request Thread!​
Welcome to the Signature + Avy Request Thread.

Tools Needed For Your Request

Images: [ Must be provided ]

Size: [ If youre not sure with the size, perfer to Default (3990X100) ]

Text: [Text is optional, if you want it to be included just say so ;D]

Other: [Other is when you specify what colors you want, etc.

*Always Credit and Reputation the user that made your graphic(s) .* [See FAQ for more info]*
_The set is optional, you may request a seperate Signature/Avatar._​

Requests can be finished within 24 hours, *DO NOT RE-POST, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME.(If it only has taken me 1 week+)* Also, Take or Leave the product. You must also need 15+ posts to request (Gurbik and I's idea..)[I accidently removed this when I was editing the rules..]

You may come back for another Graphic in 1 week.

Same Rules are expected in every other thread, please do not spam. Please do not come back to this thread [unless you aren't requesting], from the Signature/Avatar rating thread and complain that you got a bad rate. 

FAQ:
Q:_How Do I Give Credit AND Rep?_
A:You can give out reputation by clicking on the little scale in my Post(s). It is next to the Online Symbol. You can give Credit to me when you have the graphic i made you, and you are wearing it, you can write: _Credit Goes To The Sidekick Complex For the sweet avatar/signature_.
Q:_What do you mean, Please host as your own?_
A:I mean, dont steal my bandwidth, *SAVE IT*, then go to  or  and upload for yourself.
Q:_How do I turn off my signature?_
A:Go to Quick Reply, and Uncheck the Show your signature or 
Go Advanced, its at the bottom, just uncheck Show your signature.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok...i'd like to see you make a sig and avatar for me....

sig....

Stock:this
if you can, try too use the first panel(the one with the scrolls on the ground)

size:default

text: Kankuro's apprentice:ikazuchi ookami

other: purple and black colors

------------

avatar....

stock:this

size: default

text: none

Colors: same as sig


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 17, 2006)

hi i would like one

Sig

STOCK:this

TEXT:Jessica Sutta

COLORS: Dark colors

SIZE: 400 x 150


AVY

STOCK:this

SIZE: normal

COLORS: Dark

TEXT: Kimberly Wyatt


----------



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

Avy 125: 
Avy 150:
Siggy:

._. give credit


----------



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> good job on that vietnamese very good job :]



=] thanks....... what size do you want you avy? [ ill start on it tomorrow..... im busy with homework! ]


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 17, 2006)

um 125x125 if thats the normal size


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was going to put this one is the request shop but i don't know when they are going to do mine so.....and i'm not sure if i can do this

Sig Request

Size about 350x200 or something like that

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m188/Gnosismaster/617595368_l.jpg
Or this one
Link removed
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v508/Rideaway/naruto-sakura.jpg 

Text- "I will protect Sakura, even if it means giving up my life"

Location: I want Naruto on the right and Sakura on the left
Colors: Maybe some colors that would define Naruto?s and Sakura?s persionalities, cherry blossoms and fire

If it is not too much trouble, could you make a copy of the finished sig and put Gaara of the Desert in place of HaloGuardian117?

Thanks and will credit and rep.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

I will do your requests as soon as possible, maybe tommorow starting with Gatsuuga, then HaloGuardian.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 17, 2006)

*@ Halo Guardian 117*: Siggy 1:

Siggy 2:

@ Gatsuuga: Im going to make your Set a Dark Hip Hop theme for the first one okay? and ill try to do that one as soon as possible becuase its real people.


----------



## Misa (Nov 17, 2006)

Sig please
stock:X
colorink,green (like her eyes) and black
text:Naruto(if you use him) Sakura and i a textless version too ^^;
size:350x200

Round borders

But preferly i want sakura

Please and thank you


----------



## Taizi124 (Nov 17, 2006)

i would like to request a set

Ava
Size: 100x100
Style: Blue or winter looking
Text: Shishori, The Frozen Heart

Stock: 

Sig
Size: Any
Style: Same as Above
Text: Shishori the Frozen Heart (somewhere else) Master of the White Tiger

Stock: Same as above


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 18, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> *@ Halo Guardian 117*: Siggy 1:
> 
> Siggy 2:
> 
> @ Gatsuuga: Im going to make your Set a Dark Hip Hop theme for the first one okay? and ill try to do that one as soon as possible becuase its real people.


 
Dude, thanks a lot, I love it. I will rep you when I can, used my limit.
EDIT-Is the sig supposed to be transparent, cause i'm seeing white coners, can you make is square?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 18, 2006)

sig
Images: 



Size: default
Text: Eye of the Fox 
Other: black and white


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

@ Gatsuuga

Siggy: 


Im in a hurry; im making your avatar right now; After Gatsuuga, i will go in order from the post(s)

Credit if use


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 18, 2006)

ok thanks much its freaking sweet


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Gatsuuga, thanks but can you try getting a different stock for the Avatar? Its bad quaility; i see the pixels sticking out of the pic.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 18, 2006)

oh ok here try this one

BladeOfTheImmortal


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> oh ok here try this one
> 
> BladeOfTheImmortal



much better 

EDIT///Avy:
V1:
V2:
V3:
V4:


Must Credit. Ill be doing the next request [In order by post]


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Nov 18, 2006)

oh thank you they are freaking awsome


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

@Keali-lxn i having lots of trouble with your images;their too grainy for my use - if you could change/or gimme i different image,that would be much better! ._.


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok i will try to find another ones, you can continue with the others, dont worrry.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Is it okay if i use a different image than the ones youve listed above?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> i would like to request a set
> 
> Ava
> Size: 100x100
> ...



Pic kinda small


----------



## ~DR~ (Nov 18, 2006)

stock: XXX you dont have to use all
color: Blue and Orange 
text: Ichigo Kurosaki
size: 400x150


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Im going to hold back Keali-lxn's request and Taizai's request until they give me a better quaility image; Untill than ill do Eye of the Foxes' request and ~DR~s request.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 18, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> Im going to hold back Keali-lxn's request and Taizai's request until they give me a better quaility image; Untill than ill do Eye of the Foxes' request and ~DR~s request.



Thanks dude I can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## Legion (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm humbly requesting an avatar.
Images: IMAGE
Size: 125x125 or 150x150 whichever you prefer.
Text: "mrespman" (all lowercase) Preferably small.
Other: Your choice, as long as it's dark and sexy. Also, optional tribal in the background.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

keali-lxn said:


> Sig please
> stock:X
> colorink,green (like her eyes) and black
> text:Naruto(if you use him) Sakura
> ...



I added pictures and edited somethings.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, ill start to do the requests, i just got home from a longgggggg day at the mall 


EDIT////

@ Eye Of The Fox: 
@-Lxn:



Credit Please. * Currently Working on mrespmans request.*

~DR~, get images that havent been already graphic-ized


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks good but can you make the background transaparent?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

isnt it? ill try to make it transparent...... i gave the 'magic' of the appearance transparent but i guess you figured it out


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

its ok if you cant dont worry but.. do you mind if i ask someone else to make it transparent?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

keali-lxn said:


> its ok if you cant dont worry but.. do you mind if i ask someone else to make it transparent?



Okay sure  as long as you give me Credit in your signature when you use the sig


----------



## Misa (Nov 18, 2006)

yup i already told you not to worry ^^


----------



## Azurite (Nov 18, 2006)

Avy: 
Avy Version 2: 

Credit Please. Tell me if you dont want Soi Fong to be Olified or not.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

********** BUMP*********

take your request(s)


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 19, 2006)

Well. I want ONLY a avy. >=D

*Text:* Fiifty
*Render:* .
*Size:* 125x125


----------



## Legion (Nov 19, 2006)

Olified? Huh?


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 19, 2006)

Keali if by transparent you ment like this then here it is.



also ill be taking some requests at this shop if you would like me to do your sig just ask for me in your post.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> Well. I want ONLY a avy. >=D
> 
> *Text:* Fiifty
> *Render:* .
> *Size:* 125x125



*I'll do Fiifty's request.*

*@ mrespmsn, Soi Fong in the avy is blurry a bit, you want me to take it out or not? *


----------



## Misa (Nov 19, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Keali if by transparent you ment like this then here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> also ill be taking some requests at this shop if you would like me to do your sig just ask for me in your post.



Thank you very much


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

IM just wondering, how come i see the your signature with a white bg? i thought i gave it out in pink


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 19, 2006)

Touki is that size correct 770wide 90high? also you need to post a larger stock and keep in mind that quility of the stock directly corolates with the quality of the sig.


----------



## _Yondaime_ (Nov 19, 2006)

Heya  I would really appriciate if you coulkd do something out of this 

-
Sig

Stock 

size : default

Text : "Fourth Generation Fire Shadow" and/or anotherone with "Konoha`s Yellow Flash"

Thanks


----------



## _Yondaime_ (Nov 19, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> Your first 2 images dont work at all [404], fix it or get a new stock; *Gurbik, you can do this request, and the one above since im doing Fiiftys request *



iknow ^^ therefore i changed my request abit if you see above your last post, but not in time i see


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 19, 2006)

Ill get on it in a bit.

Way sick touki should have it b4 tomorow.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

@ Fiifty:
Avy:

Credit please.


----------



## Legion (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, okay. Less blurry please.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

It's kinda too late  i made it like yesterday and waitied for you to reply, and you didnt untill today, sorry  If you decide to use, credit would be nice


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 19, 2006)

Touki



ill have your ava later yond


----------



## Touki (Nov 19, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 19, 2006)

_Yondaime_ said:


> Heya  I would really appriciate if you coulkd do something out of this
> 
> -
> Sig
> ...





I took some liberties with this if you dont like it im willing to do it again cuz i didnt realy folow your request per say Thats alot of texts to fit on a 125 ava and i prommis is wouldnt look good... also i used a better stock.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

This is going well, and i got tons of new Naruto renders!!!  So i think reqeusts will get much much faster and better


----------



## Krzr (Nov 19, 2006)

I got a set request for Vietnamese


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Banner ~
Size: little wider than default please. Just a little 
Colors: *Black* and Blue mostly, with a little red. Red is optional.
Text: _Krzr_ 
Other: I'd like the water effect and Zabuza's big ass sword in there if that's possible.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 




Size: as big as you can go
Colors: same
Text: same
Stock: same
Other: I'd prefer Zabuza's head and sword, but do what you can.




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurite (Nov 19, 2006)

Karune Eronaki said:


> I got a set request for Vietnamese
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> ...



I'll do this request *right now*


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 20, 2006)

Vietnamese said:


> @ Fiifty:
> Avy:
> 
> Credit please.



Can you delete the text? 
Thanks by the way.


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey there id like to request avatar + signature of an actress from the TV Show Firefly by using pictures of a wallpaper.

Colors : Orange and Black if Possible if not then the black and white from the pics should be fine.
Text : flying forever...
Misc : Avatar & Sig using diff pics
Avatar Size : 125 x 125
Sig Size : Anything goes.
Picture : 

Thanks in advance.

edit : thumbnail removed, link to picture now working, thank you Gurbik


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 20, 2006)

^ your thumbnail isnt linking.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 20, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:


> If u put out a tut Ill help you out



*Ethier delete that post,or make a request  Private Message me if you would like to work here.*


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 20, 2006)

Images: 

Size: Default
Text: Requiem of the Sand
Other:  Black and white

avatar:

Images: 

Size: Default
Text: Requiem of the Sand
Other:  Black and white


----------



## Azurite (Nov 20, 2006)

*Ill work on this request right after im done the other one  [Didnt start *]


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 21, 2006)

Kazuko said:


> Hey there id like to request avatar + signature of an actress from the TV Show Firefly by using pictures of a wallpaper.
> 
> Colors : Orange and Black if Possible if not then the black and white from the pics should be fine.
> Text : flying forever...
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 









i have no talent for avas.... also soory i didnt notice you had request colors untill i went to add text..




sense since i did your last set im going to let Viet do it up for ya


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Nov 21, 2006)

Sig and Avatar requests

Text: Bankotsu the Great
Size: 400x160
Stock: 
Everything else in on you.

Can you make a duplicate sig, except the text says "Action Bastard" instead of "Bankotsu the Great"

Avatar:
Text: Action Bastard
Size: 130x130
Image: same as sig.

Thanks in advance. 

-BtG


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

i got this 1


----------



## Azurite (Nov 21, 2006)

*Please Mizkage, dont double post.At least edit your previous post. 


Sorry you guys...... im studying for tests and ill get to your requests as soon as i can ><*


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Nov 21, 2006)

i did srry i didn't know i did


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 23, 2006)

hello i would like a signature too
this is the image Holiday Girls
for the size i would like default
for the text i would like it to be in light blue in cursive under the picture and it would say :Jennifer
and that's all (:


----------



## Azurite (Nov 24, 2006)

@ Krzr: 

Siggy:

Avy:

Credit and Rep please.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2006)

Images: 
Size: Regular :3
Text: ??Urahara?? or if you dont have those symbols Wd0
Subtext: Sakura V2
Other: You can pick color i don't like picking color :3 and try to make it match with background also

Thanks! ill be sure to rep and credit you


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

Eye of the Fox said:


> Images:
> 
> Size: Default
> Text: Requiem of the Sand
> ...



*Gurbik can do this one, cuz he doesnt have any requests D:*


----------



## Bleach (Nov 25, 2006)

Those pics shuld be in spoilers :s


----------



## Guerriero (Nov 25, 2006)

Avatar:
-----------------------
Picture: mission
Color: Red, Green and White
Size: 100x100
Text: No Text
-----------------------
Signature:
Picture: mission
2nd Picture On Top Right Corner (Make it smallerr if you can): mission
Color: Red, Green and White
Text: Guerriero

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 25, 2006)

Umm ill get on it later it may take a while i need to start my term paper today.

edit:



soory i couldnt do alot with that stock EoTF also i didnt make ur ava cuz that pic is worthles.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 25, 2006)

_Gurbik_, you wanna spilt the remaining requests, or you do the rest because i think ive done enough, and youve only done about 3 around here


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 25, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Umm ill get on it later it may take a while i need to start my term paper today.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



It's very nice + rep for you ^^.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2006)

Ill do urah's and guerrio


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2006)

Urahra here you go



and the ava



Edit:
Guerriero
ill have your ava later


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)

*Bump for the Requests*


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Urahra here you go
> 
> 
> 
> and the ava



Thanks alot! thats very good!  But on the avvy can u only put 1 pic of her instead? =/


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey can u make me the kirby thing i told u about? i want kirby to be doing all the cool looking powers and it can be an avatar or it can be just a sprite animation all by itself like my sasuke 1 below my sig its ur choice.and u said uv got the sprites alrdy so ya thnx


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)

whamslam3 said:


> hey can u make me the kirby thing i told u about? i want kirby to be doing all the cool looking powers and it can be an avatar or it can be just a sprite animation all by itself like my sasuke 1 below my sig its ur choice.and u said uv got the sprites alrdy so ya thnx



I will do this request, but what kind of kirby do you want (what form)


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 26, 2006)

u can use these forms. could u make him do all of these but like switching the powers like on that sig u made how he did different powers. but use the powers only from this sheet.plz  u get it? i dont know if i explained that clearly


----------



## Azurite (Nov 26, 2006)

Okay, but do you want me to put it on a bg (sig)? Or just transparent avatar...


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 26, 2006)

can u make it a transparent avatar plz ? do u think it will work?


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2006)

Urahara





Guerriero


----------



## Guerriero (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome job with the sig and avatar Gurbik. Thank you very much. 

Rep


----------



## Azurite (Nov 27, 2006)

whamslam3 said:


> u can use these forms. could u make him do all of these but like switching the powers like on that sig u made how he did different powers. but use the powers only from this sheet.plz  u get it? i dont know if i explained that clearly



I will only do the 1st,2nd and last frame of sprites cuz i dont think all will be the limit for uploading your avatar


----------



## Azurite (Nov 27, 2006)

Guerriero said:


> Awesome job with the sig and avatar Gurbik. Thank you very much.
> 
> Rep



your sig is in one of Gurbiks old posts...

EDIT//

*@ whamslam3:*




Yes, it does work


----------



## Zhero (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok...i'd like to see you make a sig and avatar for me....

sig....

Stock:
Full body 

size:default

text: Zhero

other: Blue and Black with a Moon on his back on the left shoulder, give it like a moonlight setting 

------------

avatar....

stock:
 Use the right side of his face with 

size: default

text: Zhero in small text on the right side 

Colors: same as sig


----------



## YakushiKabuto (Nov 28, 2006)

Avatar:
-----------------------
Picture: fabio
Color: Red and Black
Size: 100x100
Text: Hyu
-----------------------
Signature:
Picture: fabio
Color: Red and Black
Size: Default
Text: Hyu
Subtext: "I will obtain all Key Spirits"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~DR~ (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello could someone please make me a sig

stock: 

size: normal


text: Lord Sesshomaru

color: Icy or dark whichever looks best preferably(spelling) dark

edit: could i also have one with subtext that says Denieru


----------



## Azurite (Nov 28, 2006)

i will try to do some of the requests over the weekend, because of my lack of doing homework


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 28, 2006)

hey thnx T the kirby animation is cool


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 28, 2006)

Zhero said:


> Ok...i'd like to see you make a sig and avatar for me....
> 
> sig....
> 
> ...



I understand hwo it would be cool to have a sig of your own artwork and im not saying that your sketch isnt nice its just that it would be VERY difficult to do what your asking with that kind of sketch.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 28, 2006)

whamslam3 said:


> hey thnx T the kirby animation is cool



*Remember to credit.* Reputation is not a must in my case, my rep got banned  Im pleased that you think that its cool


----------



## Misa (Nov 28, 2006)

Sig request for Gurbik

Stock:
Size: 348x148
Colors:black,brown and white
Text: sakura and if its not too much of a bother give me anorher version of it textless.

Round borders please and thank you ^-^


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 28, 2006)

Ill do Dr's and keali's

Keali do i get to choose witch pick to use?


----------



## Misa (Nov 28, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Ill do Dr's and keali's
> 
> Keali do i get to choose witch pick to use?



From the pick i gave you, i will preferly want them both in but you can use whatever you want or not  from that pick ^^


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 29, 2006)

keali-lxn said:


> From the pick i gave you, i will preferly want them both in but you can use whatever you want or not  from that pick ^^



Heres the sig i prolly wont have the ava for you till tomorow morning cuz im going out   also DR ill have yours for you tomorow as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 









edit: ava


----------



## Zhero (Nov 29, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> I understand hwo it would be cool to have a sig of your own artwork and im not saying that your sketch isnt nice its just that it would be VERY difficult to do what your asking with that kind of sketch.




How so explain plz


----------



## Misa (Nov 29, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Heres the sig i prolly wont have the ava for you till tomorow morning cuz im going out   also DR ill have yours for you tomorow as well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its good but it looks too plain ^^; sorry   can you do something else to it? instead of all blended... plz ><


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 29, 2006)

Zhero said:


> How so explain plz





keali-lxn said:


> Its good but it looks too plain ^^; sorry   can you do something else to it? instead of all blended... plz ><



Zhero when extracting that its just going to look shitty no matter how you do it also putting it into a sig it wont look clean at all. 

Keali i sent you another version with some things a little different im not going to redo it tho. If you didnt want a smudge style sig you should have specified what you had in mind.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 29, 2006)

Set

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just use whichever you think will work best. I can always get a different picture if you need it.




Size:
Default.

Text:
 Sig: Haruno Sakura
 Avatar: Sakura

Other:
Um, just experiment with it. Add anything you think will look nice!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 29, 2006)

Kouu Koigokoro said:


> Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~DR~ (Nov 29, 2006)

Did you forget mine?


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 29, 2006)

no dr im still working on it i havent come up with any results i like for it yet.


----------



## ~DR~ (Nov 29, 2006)

ok i was just checking?


----------



## Zhero (Nov 29, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Zhero when extracting that its just going to look shitty no matter how you do it also putting it into a sig it wont look clean at all.




so, if i want my own artwork done, what do i do


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 29, 2006)

Zhero said:


> so, if i want my own artwork done, what do i do



With my experiance in this i dont know how i could work with it, for you ied suggest maybe taking it to the big request thread the one with charon and stuff they may be albe to do somthing with it however they may deny it as well It needs to be cleaner *crisp is the word and generaly its good to have more then just line art str8 b/w things like that are generaly alot harder to work into sigs then other things.


Dr here you go i duno if its Dark but its what i got..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~DR~ (Nov 29, 2006)

it's awesome thank you


----------



## Zhero (Nov 30, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> With my experiance in this i dont know how i could work with it, for you ied suggest maybe taking it to the big request thread the one with charon and stuff they may be albe to do somthing with it however they may deny it as well It needs to be cleaner *crisp is the word and generaly its good to have more then just line art str8 b/w things like that are generaly alot harder to work into sigs then other things.
> 
> 
> Dr here you go i duno if its Dark but its what i got..
> ...



Okay, I under stand, so i can jus draw it over with cleaner lines ...i guess


----------



## Red-Haired Shanks (Nov 30, 2006)

Sig and Avy request for Gurbik


Stock: 

Size: Default

Text:
Sig: Red-Haired Shanks
Av: Shanks

Thanks


----------



## Azurite (Nov 30, 2006)

Gurbik, tell me the requests that you havent done, and ill do them...


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Nov 30, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
Thank you! They're wonderful!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Nov 30, 2006)

can someone resize my banners?


----------



## Azurite (Nov 30, 2006)

Rock-Lee23 said:


> can someone resize my banners?



Ill do this, and its simple. Im just using paint for this.


Edit///


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 30, 2006)

YakushiKabuto said:


> Avatar:
> -----------------------
> Picture: here.
> Color: Red and Black
> ...





Dreamyazn1221 said:


> hello i would like a signature too
> this is the image Link removed
> for the size i would like default
> for the text i would like it to be in light blue in cursive under the picture and it would say :Jennifer
> and that's all (:




These two are the only ones not done. Ill do Shank's tonight.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 30, 2006)

Ill work on the first one you quote.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Nov 30, 2006)

thanx T... do u mind making me a set of outta this pic?



Text: Generations Of The Kage's


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 1, 2006)

Red-Haired Shanks said:


> Sig and Avy request for Gurbik
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



v1


v2


v3


avas


----------



## Omega id (Dec 1, 2006)

I am requesting a Ava/Sig set... suprise me.

IMAGE:
Ok, I know you said to provide an image of the sig/ava you want to request, but I cant find an image of the one im looking for! I dont read the Naruto Manga's, but basically I want a sig of an image of Naruto when hese 15yrs old. If you by any chance happen to have an image of that already then im saved... if not im probably screwed =_=

Avatar Size: 100x100
Signature Size: 400x150
Text: Gilgamesh
Font Size: Small/Medium
Color Scheme: ... Just make it match the stock?

I donno if the manga's are colored or in B&W... but make sure its colored! and that hese in a cool pose, lol.

I found a thumbnail while searching on Altavista of what appears to be an image of Naruto (15) in anime form and on a pretty good quality (it was on the cover of a Shonen Jump magazine I think) and I was hoping to get a hold of that pic but I cant find it =/


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 1, 2006)

i'd like to make a request for a set (banner and avy):


*image*:

*avatar size*: 125x125

*sig size*: 413x132

*text*: RockLee92T

*font size*: small

*Color Scheme*: somthing badass


----------



## Red-Haired Shanks (Dec 1, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for the sig and av. ^-^ Could I have a textless version of the av though?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 1, 2006)

soory shanks i dont have the psd anymore so i cant change the text on the avi very easily..


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2006)

Sig request
Text: The Angel Is Here For Your Head! - Drain
Color: whatever fits best

Size:as regular sigs

Please  ill give ya rep and cred =)

Also an avatar with an angel in it =) Please.

Edited my Sig request instead


----------



## Red-Haired Shanks (Dec 1, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> soory shanks i dont have the psd anymore so i cant change the text on the avi very easily..



Could you please redo? I just want it to match the sig without the text. >.<


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 1, 2006)

K shanks ill redo it when i get time and ill pm it to you other people im in the process of getting strep throat so im gona see what T has time to do befor picking up your stuff.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 1, 2006)

> I found a thumbnail while searching on Altavista of what appears to be an image of Naruto (15) in anime form and on a pretty good quality (it was on the cover of a Shonen Jump magazine I think) and I was hoping to get a hold of that pic but I cant find it =/



Delete or edit post with the image.

ill do Rock Lees request.


*NOT not accepting any users requests with less than 15 posts.*


----------



## Azurite (Dec 1, 2006)

New rule, too many newbies are coming into this shop with less than 15 posts.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a request  

ava and sig

pic - 

ava
size - 125 - 125 , 150 - 150
background - whatever u like
text - none

sig
size - whatever 
background - same as ava
text - Basye

thank u


----------



## Azurite (Dec 1, 2006)

Since half requests are n00b request (under 15 posts) ill do this one as soon as i can T_T


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks T ^_^


----------



## Smokes (Dec 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




stock: 
size: a bit bigger than the size of my current sig, wide-wise
colors: you choose, preferably something that'll make the flames stand out more
text: Taste the Flame
other: none





*Spoiler*: _avi_ 




stock: same as for sig
size: the size of my current avi
colors: same colors as for sig
text: none
other: could it have a white border?




BTW sorry for deleting my first request. Very long story......


----------



## Omega id (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright I guess i'll come back when I got more than 15 posts (does it count if I've been a member of this forum in the past? I've had 2-3 other s/n's before this one, and the first one had well over 500 posts... or was it 800 posts... oh well).


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

Ill do sense's right now just cuz ace is hot shit.


edit.. meh


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smokes (Dec 2, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Ill do sense's right now just cuz ace is hot shit.
> 
> 
> edit.. meh
> ...



Those look great, as usual. Will Rep and cred, of course.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

*@Rocklee32

Signature



Avy

*


Next up is Drain, then Basye.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

T said:


> Next up is Basye.



Why :/ ? i posted sig requesat before him <.<


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Drain said:


> Why :/ ? i posted sig requesat before him <.<



Didnt see. Re-post your request please.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

Sig request
Text: The Angel Is Here For Your Head! - Drain
Color: whatever fits best

Size:as regular sigs

Please  ill give ya rep and cred =)

Also an avatar with an angel in it =) Please.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

<Will Edit With All New Requests>

*@ Drain*


Signature



Provide an image for your avatar.



basye said:


> I have a request
> 
> ava and sig
> 
> ...



Im having trouble with the stock you provided.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 2, 2006)

T said:


> *@Rocklee32
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...



sorry T.... i meant to say Rock-Lee23... not RockLee92T... I sumtimes get mixed up with my AIM username and this username.... do u mind changing it?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 2, 2006)

i hash a new request


Images: *wondering if anyone has the wall*
Size: Default
Text: Larxene- The Savage Nymph
Other: i want the colors to be yellow and black and can ya add like some lightning in the background?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

> i hash a new request
> 
> 
> Images: *wondering if anyone has the wall*
> ...


Will do this one

EDIT/// Do you have another render? Im having trouble, although im done i just need a different render 



> sorry T.... i meant to say Rock-Lee23... not RockLee92T... I sumtimes get mixed up with my AIM username and this username.... do u mind changing it?



Sig: 

Avy:


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

T said:


> <Will Edit With All New Requests>
> 
> *@ Drain*
> 
> ...



Where is teh body of teh angel 

Also i cant see the ''head'' text <.<


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 2, 2006)

T said:


> Will do this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX A BUNCH T!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Drain said:


> Where is teh body of teh angel
> 
> Also i cant see the ''head'' text <.<



The head part is kinda blended with the white.... and you didnt provide the image of the angel.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 2, 2006)

T said:


> The head part is kinda blended with the white.... and you didnt provide the image of the angel.




well i gave u a pic didnt i ? there was a body at the body


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Drain said:


> well i gave u a pic didnt i ? there was a body at the body



You only gave me one image, the one you see in the sig.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 2, 2006)

um im afraid i dont have another one sorry


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> um im afraid i dont have another one sorry



So, should i just give you the sig without the image, but put your name on it?  would that be better?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

T let me know whitch ones you want me to do.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 2, 2006)

well no  i dont know where i could find one better


EDIT/// heres one  *wondering if anyone has the wall*


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

yay! Gurbik! Okay heres the deal; Take this sig......


and place Gatsuugas render in it.....

um.....yea and take Bayses request.

Gatsuuga, i tried the sig without the render


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 2, 2006)

i edited my last post so see if you can sue that one?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

Right boss.

edit

if you also want an ava pm me and ill make you one


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG thats AWSOME thanks a whole bunch


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sig and ava request for anyone

Sig
Text: "Monoki, The Real Illusion" and somewhere else on it "Reality is a myth"
Size: 400x 200
Style: any
Stock: 

Avatar
Text: Monoki, The Real Illusion
Size: 100x100
Style: Same as sig
Stock: Same as sig

Thank you to whoever does this


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

Basye


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_pink_eye_girl (Dec 2, 2006)

A banner request for Gurbik

stock:
size: your choice but its not a sig ^^; 
colors:your choice
Text:Anime Realms


cred+rep


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

if its not a sig could you tell me what it will be for so i can know what size would be apropreate.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> if its not a sig could you tell me what it will be for so i can know what size would be apropreate.



=o the top of his request said Banner


----------



## Omega id (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, here I am trying again... I got 18(19) posts now...

*Requesting a Set*-
Image:
blizzplanet.com - Zerg
Avatar: 100x100
Signature: 
Text: Gilgamesh
Font Size: Small/Medium

Use the image of the more grown Naruto, by the way... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 2, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Well, here I am trying again... I got 18(19) posts now...
> 
> *Requesting a Set*-
> Image:
> ...



Okay ill do this i guess =o; Fix your link


----------



## Omega id (Dec 2, 2006)

woops, lol I accidentally copied the link of the thumbnail =_= Heres the link to the larger image.

CBC News Indept: Zahra Kazemi

(something was wrong with the link to the page... fortunately I saved that picture to my HD the day before...).


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

the_pink_eye_girl said:


> A banner request for Gurbik
> 
> stock:
> size: your choice but its not a sig ^^;
> ...



I hope this works for what you need.


----------



## the_pink_eye_girl (Dec 2, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> I hope this works for what you need.


woah that is so so awesome!!! i catually ment something small...lol but thats ok could you make the text bigger and add "forums" please ^^


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2006)

changed the font too.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 3, 2006)

*Avvy & Sig* request for *Gurbik*. 

*Avvy -- *

Stock : 
Text :  Voldy
Size :  125x125 & 150x150

*Sig -- *

Stock :
Text : Live like you were dying
Size : Whatevers best, but not huge, a good size for a sig
Other : I want it to be kinda simple. But I just want it to ... _flow_. 

Thanks in advance. x3


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 3, 2006)

hey T do u kno how to do animated sig banners ?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 3, 2006)

Voldy<3 said:


> *Avvy & Sig* request for *Gurbik*.





I hope you like it unfortuantly i ....lost the psd file  so i hope i didnt misspell anything....I wish Cs2 had spell check and thats sad...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 3, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> I hope you like it unfortuantly i ....lost the psd file  so i hope i didnt misspell anything....I wish Cs2 had spell check and thats sad...
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




It's all right.  Thanks alot, they're so awesome! I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 3, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> hey T do u kno how to do animated sig banners ?



Yea, i do animations. I think i could do an animated sig but, you have to request *another set/graphic next week* or whatever the rules say


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2006)

avatar
Size: doesnt matter
Stock: 
Colour: brown
Text: none
Font: none
Other: 

signature
size:signature length
Stock:
Colour:brown
textne
fontne
otherut the avatar in my sig


----------



## Azurite (Dec 4, 2006)

*DECLINED*



> heres your sig plz give credit if you use...
> 
> heres your sig plz give credit if you use



You request has already been done by someone else.

*Note:* If ethier me or Gurbik catch you making another thread of a request, and a post here, we wont do your request.​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

i just wanted u to add more stuff to it


----------



## Azurite (Dec 4, 2006)

*PLUS*, your stock is in a really bad quaility.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2006)

oh can u please add more stuff to it


----------



## Omega id (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey T' are you still taking on my request?


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you make me a sig of my avatar please?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 5, 2006)

> Hey T are you still taking on my request?



Um....... i cant do it =[ i struggled abit with that stock, ill see if Gurbik will do it.



> Can you make me a sig of my avatar please?



Um........ *Read The Rules.*


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 5, 2006)

just wondering if anyone is doing my request. i think it is a page or two back.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 5, 2006)

> just wondering if anyone is doing my request. i think it is a page or two back.



Repost it then.


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 5, 2006)

Taizi124 said:


> Sig and ava request for anyone
> 
> Sig
> Text: "Monoki, The Real Illusion" and somewhere else on it "Reality is a myth"
> ...



Just Reposting


----------



## Azurite (Dec 5, 2006)

*Edit*: 

Credit if use.




> *Take it or leave it *




I will hold on to the sig for about a couple of mins, then when you claim it, (hopefully no redo) I can close the window. 

*Avy:*


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 5, 2006)

T said:


> *Edit*:
> 
> Credit if use.
> 
> ...



they are both great thank you


----------



## Azurite (Dec 5, 2006)

*Turn Off Your Signatures! :*


----------



## NinjasVsPirates (Dec 6, 2006)

...can you do the 'my anti drug' sigs?

if so:
Image:  just Kimi, no background.
Text:  Kimimaro (in the little boxes), my anti drug

Just tell him you couldn't let him pwn you today because you were busy getting high.  I'm sure he'll understand.

Colors:  Black
Size:  normal avi size

It would be Muy Appreciado


----------



## Constantine (Dec 6, 2006)

*READ THE RULES* and that image's quality is really bad and it's too small.....find a different picture and edit your post.........
SAME FOR EVERYBODY ELSE WHO WANTS TO POST HERE!
and.....TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES WHEN YOU POST!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, that really helped. x) Yes, that image is way to small for a use of even an avatar, and no i cant make Anit Drugs. I dont take drugs.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

animated banne request... here is a sample I want u to make similar too... 

Images: here are the three animations i want u too use:






and for the picture for the left side put this 

Text: Middle-right put "Rock Lee"... bottom left corner put "Human Infiltrator

Color/background: Green and orange....

size: 400x250


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 8, 2006)

I duno about T but I cant do animated things.. i do fine with pics but once they start moving i get down syndrome.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

Ill do Rock Lees Request.........

Ill super try, i have a sort of trouble when it comes to 3 animations at the same time 

Gurbik, you can help too. Can you render that Rock Lee image for me? 

D: i cant render properly!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey T, I thought i'd ask you to do another sig/ava for me considering you liked doing the last one. So could you do this for me?

sig...

stock:Link removed
use the first manga panel...the one with the ghost things...

color: black and brown
size: any
text:Joe Gear: Man or Monster?

------------

Avatar...

stock:Link removed

use the panel showing Kakuzu and Hidan..

color: same as sig
size: any
Text: Joe Gear


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

OKay ill do Joe Gears Request first, since Rock lees is a bit too complicated. I think we need some .gif workers around here 

Avy: 

Sig:

All of those that i made sigs for when my rep was ban, you can rep me when you see it back up.

Credit.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks...unfortunately i'm on a school comp. right now and the pics won't show up so i'll have to look at it later.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

hey T.... take your time on this banner ..... there is no rush.... gather as much as much GIF banner makers as u can too make it happen...


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

um............ I cant do the request. It was too hard for me........ sorry


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

ouch! its all cool T... i'll just ask someone else.... thanks for everything!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

T.... do u mind posting kakashi GIF's on here... specifically him fighting... thanx


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

Dont *double post.* I will try to as soon as i can. <Hopefully Now! >


*@: Human Infilrator*



Credit if use.​


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2006)

hey all im here to help out T


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay sure!! Ill add you to the list


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 9, 2006)

okay.... am i allowed to request again since nobody made the other banner i requested?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

mhm**


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 10, 2006)

ok then.... do u kno how to make animated banners with one animation? like my gai sensai "woo-hoo" one? *Model*: 



if so... do u think u or spaZ can make a kakashi one? i'll post the details later if u don't mind....


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Im getting a new gif maker, so just post up the request and ill let him/her to do it


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi there! 
I'm also here to help out. Nice to meet you all.

I'll get started on the animated banner right now!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

i don't know how to make animated banners sorry


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

New Helpers
spaZ - Graphics
Keoni-chan - Animation

Thank you guys and enjoy your stay here! 

​


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 10, 2006)

do u mind making the banner similar to this one?


*Images*:
(Exact same location as gai banner if possible)

size: 400x150

text: The Mysterious Copy Ninja Of The Leaf (same spot as gai banner if possible... in the color white....)

Font: Anything badass....

Colors: Blue... 


Thanx


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm affraid that image is a bit too small to work with.. I could use it, but it'll look really crappy 
But I did finish your first request! 

Hope you like it.
Let me know if you want anything changed/modified


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

*You guys watch out for the Time Wrap, your posts may go out of order.

BUMP FOR REQUESTS*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 10, 2006)

request for Gubrik

Images:source
Sizeefault
Text: Demyx-The Melodious Nocturne
Other:Blue and Black

and add some like water like things in it


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 10, 2006)

Here it is, next time you may want to use a stock thats a little larger.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 10, 2006)

oh thanka thats freaking sweet thanks


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> I'm affraid that image is a bit too small to work with.. I could use it, but it'll look really crappy
> But I did finish your first request!
> 
> Hope you like it.
> Let me know if you want anything changed/modified



Time Wrap..........


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 10, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> I'm affraid that image is a bit too small to work with.. I could use it, but it'll look really crappy
> But I did finish your first request!
> 
> Hope you like it.
> Let me know if you want anything changed/modified



holy crap keoni! it looks great! but one slight thing... its to wide... do u think u can make it a litter thinner from the bottom?


----------



## Rien (Dec 10, 2006)

Images: nen defense
Size: Default
Text: Ino Yamanaka
In the Rough
Other: Preferably a light purple or a lavender, and the font being something cursive, but readable. Also I would like to use it on other sites (RP sites and the like) so if you would also grant permission of that, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Rien said:


> Images: nen defense
> Size: Default
> Text: Ino Yamanaka
> In the Rough
> ...



Gurbik, lets let spaZ do this one considering he hasnt done any request in our shop yet..


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 10, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> holy crap keoni! it looks great! but one slight thing... its to wide... do u think u can make it a litter thinner from the bottom?



Well, you did say 400x250  No worries, I'll fix it. 

Edit: done.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

thats a real bad image to work with but ill try


----------



## Rien (Dec 10, 2006)

spaZ said:


> thats a real bad image to work with but ill try




If it is going to be too difficult, you can use this image.

nen defense

Though the one I provided before is my first choice.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

Sexy Pervert said:


> I like to just request a avatar:
> 
> 75x75:
> 
> ...



*Provide Images.*


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

Rein


i hate manga images :S there to bright, but i tryed


----------



## Rien (Dec 10, 2006)

spaZ said:


> Rein
> 
> 
> i hate manga images :S there to bright, but i tryed



Ooh! Not what I was expecting, but I love it! I'll crop it to make the avatar.

I have permission to use this on other sites, right?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah i don't mind


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 10, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> Well, you did say 400x250  No worries, I'll fix it.
> 
> Edit: done.



keoni... close.... but not close enoguh... heres and model of how you can make the banner size like.... 

*MODEL*:


----------



## Heroin (Dec 10, 2006)

I like to just request a avatar:

75x75:

testne
Desighn and color:anyway you want it
can you please make it a jpg.

And 1 more diffrent size 150x150 or is the maz 125x125...

well thanks so mutch...




lol i'm stupid i added the image and i'll delete the last post that i did...


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 11, 2006)

hmmm... so 500x200, right?
how's this?


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 11, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> hmmm... so 500x200, right?
> how's this?



right on the money! thanks (one final time  ) a bunch keoni....


----------



## Azurite (Dec 11, 2006)

*@ Sexy Pervert*

*75:*

*125:*

*150:*

Credit and Rep would be nice...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 11, 2006)

sig

pic-

text-merry chritmas
size- whatever u like
background- whatever u like

thanks


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 11, 2006)

oh ya.... keoni-chan.... is credit/rep for u ok if i put it on my sig?


----------



## Inner-Demon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like a sig, please.

Pic: Car Insurance Online Blog
Size: Default
Text: Raging inside....Inner-Demon
Optional: If it's possible to do so, remove the text already at the bottom of the pic.

Thanks!

Never mind, I just recently found out the rules. Sorry!


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 12, 2006)

Human Infiltrator said:


> oh ya.... keoni-chan.... is credit/rep for u ok if i put it on my sig?



Sure, that'd be awesome!  I'm just really glad I got it right this time.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 12, 2006)

Inner-Demon said:


> I'd like a sig, please.
> 
> Pic:
> Size: Default
> ...



*Delete this post then.*


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 13, 2006)

basye said:


> sig
> 
> pic-
> 
> ...




Here you go i know its kinda simple... if you want an ava let me know you didnt say so in your post.


----------



## Heroin (Dec 13, 2006)

pffftt of corse...


reping and crediting now!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Here you go i know its kinda simple... if you want an ava let me know you didnt say so in your post.


thanks and no I wont be needing the ava


----------



## Iria (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm very excited to have a new user name...so I'd like to request a set (sig and avatar) please:

Image:here

Size: Default
Text: at the end of the dream
Other: No preference, as I really don't know what color (etc.) would work well

If this image is difficult I will try to find another one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 13, 2006)

^ *Fix the link.*

(ill be taking the request)


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 13, 2006)

could u make this into an ava so I could use it 125 - 125 and 150 - 150


----------



## Azurite (Dec 13, 2006)

basye, I will but im off to bed now


----------



## Iria (Dec 13, 2006)

for the avatar 

for the sig (with the aforementioned text)
Office of Applied Studies

after much heartache and computer error...i hope this finally works.

thanks for your patience T!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 13, 2006)

T said:


> basye, I will but im off to bed now


thanks T sorry I couldnt do it with my sig request but u know u thanks


----------



## nnnitsuj (Dec 14, 2006)

Images: Exclusive Interview: K-Fed
Size: default?
Text: nnnitsuj ( preferably middle slanted upwards)
Other: gray blue & white 


please & thank you


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd just like a signature, please!



Size: A bit smaller than it is right now
Text: ~ I'm not afraid anymore... ~

Other: I was just wondering, in a small font under that quote on the signature pic, could you please put the name "FiveTail" there?

Please and thank you! :3


----------



## Heroin (Dec 14, 2006)

hey!

I want to rep you but you have like no link to the page were i can rep you :/


----------



## Azurite (Dec 14, 2006)

nnnitsuj said:


> Images: Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_479​_DP012​_Contest​_Battle!​_Rival​_Confrontation!![A0ED3C99].avi
> Size: default?
> Text: nnnitsuj ( preferably middle slanted upwards)
> Other: gray blue & white
> ...





_allismine_ said:


> I'd just like a signature, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill try it..


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 14, 2006)

what about me t? jking take your time


----------



## Azurite (Dec 14, 2006)

I just realized... You requested the sig, so i guess you can come back later...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 14, 2006)

can do T my bad T_T


----------



## Iria (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm still here too T!

I know you are pretty busy, so do take your time...I appreciate it


----------



## Azurite (Dec 14, 2006)

I want other ppl to take different requests, like spaZ hes only taken like 3 requests.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 14, 2006)

T what request do you want me to do i should have some time tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 14, 2006)

^ Irias would do fine at the moment.


----------



## Iria (Dec 14, 2006)

Please and thank-you Gurbik!


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks! I'll be back, then.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry guys to many projects this week can't do any photoshop right now


----------



## nnnitsuj (Dec 15, 2006)

Images: Link removed
Size: default?
Text: nnnitsuj ( preferably middle slanted upwards)
Other: gray blue & white


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 15, 2006)

ira ill have yours tonight i was busy its almoast done tho.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 15, 2006)

nnnitsuj said:


> Images: lawl..?
> Size: default?
> Text: nnnitsuj ( preferably middle slanted upwards)
> Other: gray blue & white



HELL NO.Read The Rules.


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 15, 2006)

can somone take my current avy and make the white background the grey color behind my avy/ so that it just appears a circle over the background without white?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

T said:


> *New Rule*: *You may not post here if you have 15 posts or more.* Too many newbie have been coming into this shop not following the rules; such as: Posting images.



Lol u cant request if u have 15 or more posts ? then like NONE can request ..


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 15, 2006)

Im a noob i swear i demand service.


----------



## Iria (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Gurbik!

You're a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok well your ava and sig came out in completly different styles..but i think they look ok this was my first time using a c4d in a sig hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 









laughing man:
this what you ment?

if you still see white behind it its cuz of your browser.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

T, which request should I do? Give me the details in the following post. Thanks.


----------



## Iria (Dec 16, 2006)

I love them Gurbik!!

Thank you so much


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 16, 2006)

gurbik... you are god among posters,


----------



## Azurite (Dec 16, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> I'd just like a signature, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually...... _Uchiha Naruto!_ will be taking this request... Im a bit sick right now so my mouse might go everywhere when i brush


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

can anyone make  me a itachi sig or a leftover one please thanks 


-itachi


----------



## Bleach (Dec 16, 2006)

Sig please 

Images: 
Size: Default 
Text: Wd0
Other: Like color to be firey kind like fire red with some darkish orange please? xD Thanks :3


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll take both your request than, Itachi-X and ??Urahara?? 

Sorry to here you're not feeling well T!  I really hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

T, isn't there any details rather than that? No need for rendering? That won't even make me do Photoshop for 5 mins. Just resizing it?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Request Come Back_ 





*If you are reuqesting a set:* Only one set request per week.

*If you are requesting an avatar:* Only one request per 24 hours.

*If you are requesting a signature*: Only one request per 48 hours.



(This Rule Applies To Thy That Are Hopefully Coming Back)



_Uchiha Naruto!_, There is some Photoshop involed... He/She wants it into a sig but with the text and making the image fit into the signature size that you desired...


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I will just manipulate that stock T ok? There's no detail. She/he just wants sig? No details. I'll post results afterwards.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Since I'm confused on the given task T, I made the request of Itachi-X. I told him to get it here.

Here's your sig hope you like it:




I need some +rep so I can be celestial. Please. Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 16, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> I'll take both your request than, *Itachi-X* and *??Urahara??*



It is a very pretty sig *UchihaNaruto*, but I was working on that one... Wich means I can just chuck it into the trashbin now..  
Like I said, it's lovely work but it would make me really happy if you'd read what other people are doing before you decide to make something, okay?


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

dude thanks so much ur my bro now


----------



## Azurite (Dec 16, 2006)

ugh. No double posting, edit your posts.... Im just seeing if there are any easy request i can do so i wont mess up so badly, and Uchiha Naruto!, let Keoni-chan try for once...


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 16, 2006)

Just wondering.. should I do *_allismine_*? I think I understand what she means XD


----------



## Roll (Dec 16, 2006)

Image:


Siggy:

^I just want the picture's back tranparent.

Size:Leave as it is.
Text:None

Avatar:

Image:use the same picture.
Size:125x125
Text:None
Other:When you make the avy put some colors that will blend with it please.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's yours ??Urahara??...



I hope it's okay, but please let me know if you need anything changed/modified! 

(there's also a .gif version if you browser won't support transparent png's )


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice sig keoni. I like your concept on the borders. Just a suggestion, it would be better if you made that to a curved borders.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 16, 2006)

^ UN no it wouldnt the way it is it fits together like a puzzle that pulled apart a little bit, or at least thats the concept basicaly roudned edges dont fit back together it wouldnt look right.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok. By the way, is that a white BG or a transparent one?


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 16, 2006)

Can anyone make me a Itachi Avvy?. Any pic will do as long as its Itachi. 
text: Itachi.
size: 150w - 150h

Thanks I'll rep whoever makes it


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 16, 2006)

Should I take this T? Or keoni, would you like to do his? It's about Itachi. You want? Or if you don't want to, I'll do it.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 17, 2006)

Nah. I decided to do it.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

You guys dont have to ask me what request you want to do. If you see the request and youd like to take it, take it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Can anyone of you make me a sig ? no matter who does it.

Stock:
Colour: Pink ^^
Text: Drain
Size: like all other sigs 

EDIT:the one who does it i ask can i use it on other forums ? and if it is possilbe i want a avatar with it same things as sug just avatar size = 65x65 and no name.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 17, 2006)

I was wondering if I could get a sig of Toph Bei Fong (from Avatar). I couldn't find good images on the web so... I took screenshots.

Link removed

Hope those help <.<

EDIT: Oh right, uh... color scheme? Just make it match the stock... Avatar - 100x100 and sig 400x100 or 400x150 if you think thats too small.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll take the Trunks-one XD *used to be a huge fangirl* Pink huh...

It's your browser *UchihaNaruto*  If you have IE, it doesn't support transparent png's. It is transparent.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2006)

hey guys! i'd like anyone to PLEASE PLEASE make a sig for me. i don't seem to be able to find good ones. i'd like someone to make oe for me please! here's the the image:   PLEASE!!!! the normal sig size is what i'd like it to be like and please could you put my username "ruudvansule" somewhere in the bottom right.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

ruudvansule said:


> hey guys! i'd like anyone to PLEASE PLEASE make a sig for me. i don't seem to be able to find good ones. could someone make a fullmetal alchemist one for me. wit a pic of edward elric and alphonse in it. or ichigo's bankai pic.  PLEASE!!!! the normal sig size is what i'd like it to be like and please could you put my username somewhere in it?!
> Thanks in advance!



Hell No.

Post images or you wont get your request done, it seems like begging doesnt work and thats not even a proper request. If it were, [ editing the post ] we might think it over agian in doing your request.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 17, 2006)

Your request is ready *Drain*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Let me know if you want anything changed/modified.
Oh, that's right.. Yes you can use it on other forums, no prob


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2006)

T said:


> Hell No.
> 
> Post images or you wont get your request done, it seems like begging doesnt work and thats not even a proper request. If it were, [ editing the post ] we might think it over agian in doing your request.


okay okay! i'd change it and put the image i need!  



Keoni-chan said:


> Your request is ready *Drain*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



this was very well done! real nice.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 17, 2006)

I just realised *Nightwish* still doesn't have the request.. So I made it.
I hope that's okay..


How's this?

*Ruud* I'll take your's. I have tons of FMA-renders.  But Gilgamesh is up first.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2006)

i have edited my post now. someone please do it!
Keoni-chan: thanks alot! i know this is kinda stingy  but could you like make one with any FMA pic you've got and with the one's link i uploaded just now.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 17, 2006)

ruudvansule said:


> hey guys! i'd like anyone to PLEASE PLEASE make a sig for me. i don't seem to be able to find good ones. i'd like someone to make oe for me please! here's the the image:   PLEASE!!!! the normal sig size is what i'd like it to be like and please could you put my username "ruudvansule" somewhere in the bottom right.
> Thanks in advance!



i got this one.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll take the second the random picuture request than


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 17, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Avy request for anyone
> 
> stock:
> size: Any size you want
> ...



I decided to give my request here instead of the workshop one since it's inactive for a while =/

This request is for anyone, I don't care


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

let me help out with the avy requests :3


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 17, 2006)

ruud



u didnt say if you wanted an ava too pm me if you want one.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

Hoon, yea you can help out with the avatars...


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2006)

Uchiha|Itachi

w.e text you want on it tell me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> Your request is ready *Drain*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thx love it


----------



## zoto (Dec 17, 2006)

Images: hinattasakura yuri you set the image
Size: Default
Text: zoto
Other: blue and silver
its a sig
it's an animation


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

hoon could u make this into an ava so I could use it 125 - 125 and 150 - 150?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

just resize n crop?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

yes plz .......


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

zoto said:


> Images: hinattasakura yuri
> Size: Default
> Text: zoto
> Other: blue and silver
> ...



PROVIDE FRICKEN IMAGES


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> ruud
> 
> 
> 
> u didnt say if you wanted an ava too pm me if you want one.


arigatou!! thanks for the sig! i loved it and loved it and loved it and 
*Reps!!*


----------



## ShinigamiItachi (Dec 17, 2006)

Image: set please

Size: avatar: 150 x 114
        Sig:374 x 80

Text: WNxSuikotsu


----------



## Azurite (Dec 17, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> I decided to give my request here instead of the workshop one since it's inactive for a while =/
> 
> This request is for anyone, I don't care



*EDIT*:

I know its not what youre looking for or whatever, but i tried... Im bad with the sketched stocks  Credit and Rep please!




ShinigamiItachi said:


> Image: set please
> 
> Size: avatar: 150 x 114
> Sig:374 x 80
> ...



*Get Out.* If you read the rules you would know whats going on. Look at your post count.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry it took so long, i was playing something :S


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 17, 2006)

T said:


> *EDIT*:
> 
> I know its not what youre looking for or whatever, but i tried... Im bad with the sketched stocks  Credit and Rep please!



Awesome, but is it ok if you could turn that into an avy? :sweat That was orginally what my request was XD

 If you can't, that's fine with me


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks hoon


----------



## Yosha (Dec 17, 2006)

I have an avvy request for hoon and if not than anyone.

*Request*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" and then put somewhere on there "Blonde apparition"
*Vision:* I would like it rather simple, so no color really.
*Notes:* I would like rounded borders.
*Example:* //something that is simple but still looks nice.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

simplicity is what i go after 

ill try it


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry to bother u hoon but they dont seem to work when I put them on my avatar?


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 17, 2006)

basye said:


> sorry to bother u hoon but they dont seem to work when I put them on my avatar?




thats cuz the size limit is 100 KBs. you're over 300 KBs


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

that really sucks could u change it to 100 KB's?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

didnt see that.. basye, its too long D:

EDIT: ill have to take out a lot of frames or make it smaller


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

dont worry about it hoon ill find a diffrent ava thanks anyways


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry about that basye :/

take your pick? =o

EDIT: AH SHIT I FORGOT TO SAVE IT IN PNG FORMAT.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 17, 2006)

like I said hoon dont worry about it ill just find somthing else for u to do


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 17, 2006)

if its not time for me to get a new one juss tell me and i will delete

i dont care who makes this

Images:
Size: any
Text: Vexen- The Chilly Academic
Other: colors need to be ice blue and black


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

i have to admit, the text looks like crap
have someone else make it for ya :/


----------



## //KirA.~ (Dec 17, 2006)

Hye hoon. I'm about to go on skool break next week, so hopefully i can help you out in here. But now i have a 6 page reseach paper due tommorow and i havent even started.  D=


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2006)

Mizukage34 said:


> thats cuz the size limit is 100 KBs. you're over 300 KBs


i had the same problem but i found a way past that! 



basye said:


> that really sucks could u change it to 100 KB's?


no need to!



hoon ♥ said:


> didnt see that.. basye, its too long D:
> 
> EDIT: ill have to take out a lot of frames or make it smaller


like i said there's no need.  Just upload the sig online like photobucket and put the link you receive in the area for a sig. simple! 
don't worry, it wont hurt to rep me!!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 18, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i have to admit, the text looks like crap
> have someone else make it for ya :/



text is not to swell but I will still rep you for trying. 

Edit: actually just take the text out of the third one. Also could I please get rounded borders?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 18, 2006)

ruudvansule said:


> like i said there's no need.  Just upload the sig online like photobucket and put the link you receive in the area for a sig. simple!
> don't worry, it wont hurt to rep me!!



it was an avy, not a sig


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2006)

oh.... shoot! i just wanted to help!


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

The next request would be mine. Whoever post after this post. I would take it. I'm going to try a new technique.


----------



## nnnitsuj (Dec 18, 2006)

Images: Everybody else, including Hinata, came later or this one Religous Tolerance.org
Size: Default
Text: nnnitsuj[slant once again]
Other: any to fit the sig =]


pleasee & thank youu


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

Guys, please don't do his request. I just made him a sig. What are you a sig leecher? NO sig for you. You're so greedy. Why don't you get your ass on Photoshop! Shish. Your a ****.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 18, 2006)

spaZ said:


> ill do this one
> 
> want any text on it?



Thanks, It would be "Uchiha | Itachi"


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 18, 2006)

hey UchihaNaruto! will you do my request?

or could you spaZ do it?


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

Seeing as how my previous post was missed or ignored... I'll repost this.

Image(s):
2

Avatar Set: 100x100
Signature: 400x125
Color Scheme: Black / Light Blue
Text: Earth

I was in a hurry before which is why I wasn't specific on my last post. Hope this is a bit more specific.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 18, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> I have an avvy request for hoon and if not than anyone.
> 
> *Request*
> *Stock:*
> ...



can someone else give this a try since hoon said it was alright.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 18, 2006)

^ I'll give it a shot...


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

Gatsuuga, please post your details and request info next to my post. Thanks.

-UchihaNaruto!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2006)

hello! does anyone know how to make .gif avatars?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 18, 2006)

nnnitsuj said:


> Images: *Unknown to me* or this one directly conflicts with the manga.
> Size: Default
> Text: nnnitsuj[slant once again]
> Other: any to fit the sig =]
> ...



omg........ HELL NO!!! 




> hello! does anyone know how to make .gif avatars?


*SPAM* Read the first post.



> Gatsuuga, please post your details and request info next to my post. Thanks.
> 
> -UchihaNaruto!


Its detailed enough.



> ruudvansule said:
> 
> 
> > i had the same problem but i found a way past that!
> ...


Please tell me youre not working here. And you got your request done already come back in 1 day and you can make another request.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

@ruudvansule, use imageready. And do the frames one by one. I can give you tutorials if you want to.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

T, i was lazy finding his post!!!


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 18, 2006)

Well *Wolverine* I tried.. 



I don't know if it's what you wanted, so let me know if you need anything changed/modified


----------



## Azurite (Dec 18, 2006)

*N00bs*, The reason why we dont let you request around here is because of the number of posts you have. If you have 15 or more we will allow you to make a request, and if you dont edit or delete the posts and come back with only about 3 more posts than you had from last time; we wont do your request at all. Such as _nnnitsuj_, I hereby bann you from this shop until you have 30 posts because of the lack of time you use on this forum. Also, due to Double-Posting i will not allow this to go on; Im fustrated about whats going on here with your damn double-posting _Uchiha Naruto!_ one more double post and your outta here. And one more notice, I am not looking for any more Workers. Theres only one acception of double-posting. If you have more than 6 requests in your hands and then you may post another post with the work youve done.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 18, 2006)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Thanks, It would be "Uchiha | Itachi"



+rep please


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 18, 2006)

T, I already deleted my other post. sorry.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry _Captian Pip_, i cant..... I deleted and recycled all my stuff since it was 24 hours after you came back... D:


----------



## Yosha (Dec 18, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> Well *Wolverine* I tried..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's what you wanted, so let me know if you need anything changed/modified



no it is not really what I wanted, but it is a decent try. I will still rep you for it, thanx for your help.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2006)

T said:


> Sorry _Captian Pip_, i cant..... I deleted and recycled all my stuff since it was 24 hours after you came back... D:



Ahh, that's fine =) The sig looks great enough! Thanks alot 

edits: hmm..i can't rep you =/ but I'll cred you when I use the sig


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a request. Sig please.

Image: Link removed
Size: 370/115
Text: Nightwish


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 19, 2006)

Images:
Size: any
Text: Vexen- The Chilly Academic
Other: colors need to be ice blue and black

it was on the last page


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 19, 2006)

spaZ said:


> +rep please



Thanks! 

*reps*


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 19, 2006)

NightWish said:


> I have a request. Sig please.
> 
> Image: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Bakumatsu​_Kikansetsu​_Irohanihoheto​_-​_07​_[F123B9C6].avi
> Size: 370/115
> Text: Nightwish




Im taking this request right now gatsuga if noone gets your request by wed ill do it but since ive all of your request so far i think youed like to get a different style.


edit: Nightwish
hope you like it.


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> edit: Nightwish
> hope you like it.



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 19, 2006)

Keoni-chan said:


> Here's yours ??Urahara??...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zomg its lovely!! !! Sorry took so long to post i ahd 2 study for my finals! xD! but thanks! its very pro! xD! reps+ reps+


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll make gatsuuga's.


----------



## Krzr (Dec 19, 2006)

*Set*

Hello, I'm requesting a set for Gurbik.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Text: Hawk Eye
Colors: Black and Red for the most part.
Size: As big as you'll go or default
Other: I'd like the top half of him in it mostly. Please include his arm on the sword 
Stock: 





*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




Text,Colors,Stock: ^match
Size: 150 x 150
Other: Doesen't really matter. Only thing I would ask is if possible get my name in the avy.



I always rep + cred. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 20, 2006)

T, I'm about to be admitted in the hospital. I have a fever. You can take it now. Sorry.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 20, 2006)

Krzr said:


> Hello, I'm requesting a set for Gurbik.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> ...




Um that pick is verry poor quality for sig making honestly it wouldnt turn out that good could i use one of these instead?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krzr (Dec 20, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Um that pick is verry poor quality for sig making honestly it wouldnt turn out that good could i use one of these instead?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, thanks alot. I couldn't find a really good pic. Could you use that top one please? Thanks for finding those pics. 

For the sig: I'd like everything the same with that pic.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 20, 2006)

krzr


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azurite (Dec 20, 2006)

Rurouni_Kenshin12 said:


> Hey can anyone make me a sig with the following.
> Stock:
> Coloursever
> Wording:Jubei
> Thanks.



*Poor Stock Quaility.*


----------



## Guts (Dec 20, 2006)

T said:


> *Poor Stock Quaility.*


*sigh* sry i will try to find a better stock.
Would this stock work?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 20, 2006)

ahhhh!!! Gatsuuga, maybe spaZ or Gurbik are willing in taking your request, im bust for the next couple of days my birthday is on the 24th and im making preperations for it.. Sorry


----------



## Guts (Dec 20, 2006)

Ill just get someone else to do it..happy b'day for sunday! have a good one.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 20, 2006)

sure ill work on it. when i get a chance i have a couple other projects that are taking priority right now that are kinda time consuming.. like a LC colabo with lightning for the artworm and the GOTM wallpaper.


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 20, 2006)

Can you make me a sig from this pic


or this one


Which ever one suits you best plz.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 21, 2006)

Gatsuga i tried to bust it out real quick here you go.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 21, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Gatsuga i tried to bust it out real quick here you go.



oh wow dude thats awsome! thanks


----------



## zoto (Dec 21, 2006)

Images: Ken Kutaragi Promises New AV-centric PS3
Size: Default
Text: zoto
Other: blue and silver
its a sig


----------



## spaZ (Dec 21, 2006)

Hatake_Kakashi_01 said:


> Can you make me a sig from this pic
> 
> 
> or this one
> ...



can't use those, first has to many effects while the second is garbage quality and to small


----------



## Prongsthestag (Dec 22, 2006)

Can someone make me a sig please? 
Size: 500 width and 100 hieght 
Stock: *Pokemon Movie 09 - Pokemon Ranger and the Prince of the Sea, Manaphy* 
Colour: Blue and orange, but if you can't do that whatever looks good.
Text: Prongsthestag, and in smaller letters, I'll become your eye and you'll be able to see.
Font: whatever looks good to you

THanks in advance to whoever does this for me.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2006)

zoto said:


> Images: Shaman X-Man
> Size: Default
> Text: zoto
> Other: blue and silver
> its a sig




blue and silver didnt really fit with it..


----------



## murasex (Dec 22, 2006)

If there is any more spam, *='[* 

Oh and Human Ass is a request whore. Just FYI.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 22, 2006)

If your request has been skiped/looked over/ignored/shunned or w/e please pm me ill help you get it done, if the stock quality is poor ill find a better stock or if there are anyother problems or concerns with your request im here to help also please remember that this is not the only thing the people who work here do and it is also the holiday season and thx Mrs.Mura for cleanin this thread up.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2006)

why did you make him a tag? he has 1 post


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 23, 2006)

Image: 

size: Um... default? 

Text: "Into the Twilight" with "Jenna Berry" underneath in a smaller size 

Colors: Green, black, blue, or any basic Twilight colors xD

Thanks in advance


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2006)

do you want both the characters? or just the small guy?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 23, 2006)

Both, if possible.

But if that's not possible, just the small guy.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2006)

its to tall to do both and it will look weird if i make the hight way to big even if i shrink the image


here you go


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you 

I love it ;D


----------



## Pheebs Chan (Dec 24, 2006)

well.. maybe I can get a sig here ^-^
Images: Link removed or Link removed
size: default? 
color: pink? ^^


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

Sig Request for anyone.
Stock:
Size:400x150
Colour: whatever the maker think looks coolest.

Please ´

Also an avatar:
Size:150x150
Colour: like sig
Stock: like sig.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 24, 2006)

I commend you Ms. Mura. I didn't know that there were moderators in this forum that actually do their jobs.

But anywas, I dont want to bother you again Gurbik, its a little too troublesome. I think i'll just go ahead and cancel my request.


----------



## cha0s (Dec 24, 2006)

Stock: A PRACTICAL MAN'S PROOF OF GOD
3

Size: 100x100

Text: Struggle between two brothers...
and Cha0s on the side or something


Ok, basically my idea is the sasuke is on the right, then you cut out only the itachi from the 2nd pic and cover the background of the first sasuke picture so its like sasuke's standing there with itachi in the background, and behind itachi I want like a ... red/black evilish background.. kind of like this



if its not possible, please tell me why not and ill try to fix that. thanks!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

I TRULY doubt that those pics together with that text will fit on 100x100 .. would be hard to have them even on 400x150


----------



## cha0s (Dec 24, 2006)

whys that? i already shrinked them and htey look fine.


----------



## evo Force (Dec 24, 2006)

I see this is the signature workshop...I'm also into photoshop. Can i help out makin requests or do i have to join somwhere or stuff??....inlichten meh!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 25, 2006)

^ No. We already have so many Workers here, i dont think we need anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2006)

cha0s said:


> whys that? i already shrinked them and htey look fine.



When you shrink them the quiality becomes much worse so you know.


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 25, 2006)

Username-Hatake_kakashi_01

Stock- [Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_23​_[81A371C0].​avi, Or if that doesnt work.. 

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_23​_[81A371C0].​avi

Text- Decepticons, Subtext Megatron.

colour- Purple and black, but mainly purple.

Thank you in advance. rep and credit.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2006)

Drain said:


> Sig Request for anyone.
> Stock:
> Size:400x150
> Colour: whatever the maker think looks coolest.
> ...



Repost if none noticed it.


----------



## az0r (Dec 25, 2006)

Sig and Avatar Request 

Could you just please render the stock so i can have no background just the stock to use as the avatar and sig

Could the avatar render be from his ribs up
and the sig render be full body thanks Stock: 

Stock: Me too.

Credit + Rep


----------



## evo Force (Dec 25, 2006)

T said:


> ^ No. We already have so many Workers here, i dont think we need anymore.



Why..be like that man...Your lame!! 
Why not let every body who wants to help out!! Lamo!!!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 25, 2006)

> Username-Hatake_kakashi_01
> 
> Stock- Me too., Or if that doesnt work..
> 
> ...



Fix links.



> Why..be like that man...Your lame!!
> Why not let every body who wants to help out!! Lamo!!!



*Get Out.* Im banning you from my shop since you didnt read the rules, and you didnt PM me.


----------



## evo Force (Dec 25, 2006)

you banning me..ain't that going too far!. But anyway..i'll let you be with your shop!

*Edit*:Wow...the new rule should be named avter me don't you think T. you can say people pulled of a FayaBoi...lol


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 25, 2006)

*Signature request.*


Stock: 

Text: My Hero

Size: Default [just not huge, please.]

Other: Whatever color that looks good is fine with me.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## pedobearr (Dec 26, 2006)

*UN, signing out from this thread.*


----------



## cha0s (Dec 26, 2006)

cha0s said:


> Stock: *!CLICK HERE!*
> 3
> 
> Size: 100x100
> ...




pleeease? someone do it for my christmas presenttttt =[=[=[


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 26, 2006)

ill do copy nins and voldy's after work. Look for them late tonight.

chaos that request is stupid, slightly impossable, and no doubt will look like shit.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 26, 2006)

cha0s said:


> pleeease? someone do it for my christmas presenttttt =[=[=[



No need to repost. Its only been one page, and some people are kind of busy, due to the Holiday Week. (I will not do any requests until the New Years have begun, but im guessing the other guys are doing em. Sorry for the inconvinence.)
Yea, thats a gay request. No one will take it.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 26, 2006)

Signature please for anyone 

Images: 
Size: Regular 
Text: Wd0
Subtext: Love... (with the periods )
Color: Maybe if u can a pinkish color?
other: Maybe a pink/black border also?

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## cha0s (Dec 27, 2006)

why? whats wrong with it


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 27, 2006)

Copynin if this is what you ment then fantastic if you wanted somthing else pm me and ill fix it.


*Spoiler*: __ 










voldy i double checked my spelling  if you really wanted to have the yak thing in there let me know and ill redo it.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 27, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> ill take it, im getting more into PS these days :S



YOU GOT DOUBLE SPANKED!!! im jelouse....


----------



## Fiifty (Dec 27, 2006)

.. *SPANKED*. However. Avatar request for anyone.

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125x125


----------



## Smokes (Dec 27, 2006)

Avy + Sig request for anybody who cares. You take your time because I won't be using this one until sometime soon in '07. New year, new set.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 







*Size-* preferably in the big category. Like slightly bigger than my Ace sig if you can see it.
*Colors-* you choose, but preferably opposites for each stock, but only if you think it'll look good.
*text-* _We will wait.._
*other-* could both pictures be on opposite sides of the sig? and black border if you can





*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





*size-* default
*color-* same as you used for sig
*other-*no text


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok sorry about that.

here you go:

Username: Hatake_kakashi_01

Stock: 
 Link removed

Link removed

Colour: Purple and black but mostly purple.

Text: Decepticons. Sub text: Megatron

Credit and reps.


----------



## az0r (Dec 27, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Copynin if this is what you ment then fantastic if you wanted somthing else pm me and ill fix it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks ALot


----------



## w1p3r (Dec 27, 2006)

Only sig pleaseXDDD

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



katanas > Uchihas


 or any other "ibanez s520ex"
Sizeefault
Text:Ibanez s520ex
Color and other:your choiceXD

Thanks


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2006)

Meh people take others but not my request ? <.<


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Dec 27, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Copynin if this is what you ment then fantastic if you wanted somthing else pm me and ill fix it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Thank you! I'll be sure to rep and cred. :3


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 27, 2006)

Drain said:


> Repost if none noticed it.





Sense Mouse said:


> Avy + Sig request for anybody who cares. You take your time because I won't be using this one until sometime soon in '07. New year, new set.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> ...



Ill take these two maybe done this morning maybe done tonight just but should be done b4 tommorow barring any unexpected rl stuff.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 27, 2006)

w1p3r said:


> Only sig pleaseXDDD
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill take this request.


----------



## w1p3r (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks 
reps you when doneXD


----------



## Azurite (Dec 27, 2006)

Uh......



Credit if use.


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Hatake_Kakashi_01 said:


> Ok sorry about that.
> 
> here you go:
> 
> ...





> Signature please for anyone
> 
> Images:
> Spoiler:
> ...



Okay.. then I'll take these two


----------



## w1p3r (Dec 27, 2006)

T said:


> Uh......
> 
> 
> 
> Credit if use.



thanks man...I like itXDDD
than only reps...I won't use it on the internetXD
it's for my friend who doesn't have internetXP


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2006)

you should have said it was for your friend lol ... and what will he use it for if he has no internet ? :S


----------



## cha0s (Dec 27, 2006)

Someone PLEASE tell me whats wrong with mine.. Don't just ignore me, please. Don't keep saying "ITS A GAY REQUEST" I'm new at this, I don't know why its wrong. so tell me!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 27, 2006)

cha0s said:


> Someone PLEASE tell me whats wrong with mine.. Don't just ignore me, please. Don't keep saying "ITS A GAY REQUEST" I'm new at this, I don't know why its wrong. so tell me!


you can't fit all of the pics into 100x100, its just way to small.. and your asking for to much


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 27, 2006)

ava and sig set 
pic-
sorry its so big


ava 125 - 125 , 150 - 150
background whatever u like
text none

sig 
size whatever
background same as ava
text basye


----------



## w1p3r (Dec 27, 2006)

Drain said:


> you should have said it was for your friend lol ... and what will he use it for if he has no internet ? :S



boh...don't really know 
he only asked me if I could make one
and till I'm not that good at it yet
I asked for helpXDhehe
you know...he's crazy about his guitar..*pssss*
but I wonder too, why he wanted it  
I'll ask him when I'll see him


----------



## cha0s (Dec 27, 2006)

ok, i made the sasuke picture small, and made sasuke look like itachi by putting those lines by his eyes and crossing his konoha sign, now all i need is someone to write 

Cha0s

on a orange background
can someoen do that please? Rather small (small enough for a 100x100 avatar
please? ^_^


Ohohoh or can someone add burning-shadow@hotmail.com
and ill send it to you and you can put in cha0s?
ill do that rep or credit thing or w/e, just tell me how O_O im new


----------



## Azurite (Dec 27, 2006)

^ ....

I dont wanna talk to total strangers on msn. And provide images, without em, we wont do your request and i will advise you to delete that post if theyre are no images in em. Please and Thankyou. Also, id advise you to dont make such impossible request. Your request is sort of messy, try putting it in an orderly fasion just like the other guys/girls.


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you Keoni-Chan.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 28, 2006)

Avatar request for Gurbik.

*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* None
*Color:* Up to you


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 28, 2006)

ok got alot to post!

Drain:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here you go you didnt say if you wanted text or not i can take it out if you hate it.








SM!:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a challang but i think i got somthing you will like let me know if i need to change somthing, or if somone gives you shit for it being too big tell them to fuck off then come to me and ill resize <3








Wolv:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kept it simple hope its ok <3


----------



## ShikaKage (Dec 28, 2006)

Requesting a sig plz......
Size: 400x100
Color: Your choice
Stock:
Text: Shikamarufan

Also a matching avatar, size: 130x130

Much thx in advance!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> ok got alot to post!
> 
> Drain:
> 
> ...



Love it  and yes i wanted text.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 28, 2006)

Signature request for Gurbick.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Text:* FiveTail

*Other:* I'd like it to be kinda dark, maybe with the moon shadowing in the background. *If you can't use the moon, that's okay!* Just promise me you'll have fun with it. :3

*PS Yes, the text is 'FiveTail', not plural. ^_^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 28, 2006)

sig request for either T or Gurbik 

Images:


Size: Your choice


Text: Lexaeous- The Silent Hero


Other: Brown and Black


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 28, 2006)

*AVY Request* for anyone

I'll give two stocks in case one sucks and the other's better..
stock:
or 
If both sucks, let me know so I'll find more pics.
size: 125 x 125
text: "Hellsing" and put "Pip" anywhere you want
other: Make it simple so you don't have to fuss about how great it has to be

Thany you! That is all


----------



## Smokes (Dec 28, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> SM!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Damn, Gurbik, this is the best set I've seen hands down.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 28, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> Signature request for Gurbick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



i will have fun for sure.

T are you able to take gatsuga's request? let me know if you cant so i can do iit.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 28, 2006)

Hm..... I gots a name change! 

Okay, ill try to see if i can do with it, those renders give me trouble time to time, espeically his.. But ill try it.

EDIT



Haha, its like you trust this place very much! 

Credit if use.

(I cant take a redo, since im going out right now)


----------



## Yosha (Dec 28, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Wolv:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it looks amazing thanx. reps and cred.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2006)

I want a new sig, anyone has the will to do it for me? 

Picture: 
Size: 136x390
Effects: make it nice and clean

Spaz, Gurbik, Uchiha Naruto, anyone 

Will rep of course


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Dec 28, 2006)

stargaze said:


> Hm..... I gots a name change!
> 
> Okay, ill try to see if i can do with it, those renders give me trouble time to time, espeically his.. But ill try it.
> 
> ...




thanks i like it


----------



## Vietangel18 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm requesting an avy/sig set please. ^^



Avy:
Size- 100x100 
Text- Uh, I'll like 'Vietangel18' anywhere on it and have it in a script-like font.
Other- You can add texture and color, just as long as you keep it dark.

Sig:
Size- Default
Text- Same as the avy, but also at the bottom left corner.
Other- Same as the avy.

I'm not use to making requests, so please tell me if there's anything else you need to know. ^^;;
And of course I'll cred and rep.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 28, 2006)

stargaze said:


> Hm.... Ill try.
> 
> Gatsuuga, im gald you like it!
> 
> ...



Awesome  I love it!  Thanks alot  *reps now, credits later!


----------



## ShikaKage (Dec 29, 2006)

> *ShikaKage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG it is sooo perfect, you rock, i just sent you rep!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 29, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> Signature request for Gurbick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...




ok well.... umm.. i ignored most of everything you said exept to have fun.. the stock made me think of a bunny rabit and bunnies got me thinking about the book watership down and that made me think of paisly for some reason so the sig turned out like this.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 29, 2006)

Awwww, that's pretty!! Reminds me of the cover of the P!ATD album!!

Rep as soon as 24 hours is up.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 29, 2006)

Gurbik, could you please take my request now ?


----------



## Fiifty (Dec 29, 2006)

Fiifty said:


> .. *SPANKED*. However. Avatar request for anyone.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 125x125



Repost...


----------



## Azurite (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fiifty*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Credit if use (rep if you want)






> Signature
> 
> Size: Default
> 
> ...



*Specify Panel(s)*


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 29, 2006)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Gurbik, could you please take my request now ?



ill do it tonight if i dont go out. i dont do gfx in the morning...


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 29, 2006)

stargaze said:


> *Fiifty*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I am one who really doesn't care; but I would say the final big part with Aka's big face in it. Really, it's fine. Whatever works.


----------



## Evi (Dec 29, 2006)

SWEET, can I fhave one with this image?:
Don't Click.
(use default size)
And have my username on it?
(I'll pay you with rep once I get it))


----------



## Guerriero (Dec 29, 2006)

Avatar
-----------------------------
Images: Guildford on this map
Size: 100x100 or 120x120
Text: Guerriero
Other: Please use this font - 
-----------------------------
Signature
-----------------------------
Images: Guildford on this map
Size: 400x100
Text: Guerriero
Other: Please use this font - 


Thank You Very Much to whomever does this.


----------



## Guts (Dec 30, 2006)

Avatar requesr for anyone.
100x100.
stock:
Text: Jubei
Do as you will with colour etc.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 30, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi


Fallenangel

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vietangel18 (Dec 30, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> Fallenangel
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



THANK YOU!!!  It's exactly what I wanted! *reps*


----------



## Yosha (Dec 31, 2006)

ok, I loved the last avvy gurbik so I came back. Not that your other work has not been amazing or anything, so do not misinterpret ^_^. This one is for Gurbik

*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Uchiha Sasuke" & "Fulfilling Vengeance"
*Colors:* Up to you
*Notes:* Simplicity but elegant


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

Is keoni chan still doing my sig?  If not can you do it stargaze?

Stock: 

tak

Link removed

if one doesnt work thew other

Colour: Purple and black but mostly purple.

Text: Decepticons. Sub text: Megatron

Credit and reps.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 31, 2006)

The links dont work.

Save em and upload to Imageshack.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 31, 2006)

.Yondaime. said:


> ok, I loved the last avvy gurbik so I came back. Not that your other work has not been amazing or anything, so do not misinterpret ^_^. This one is for Gurbik
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Stock:*
> ...



YOu know i wasnt planning on doing any gfx today but for you wolvy... I had too <3 here you go i tried to follow the simple elegance deal  duno if i did tho. I got textures from arisubox  who makes the best texturs on the internet.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 31, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> YOu know i wasnt planning on doing any gfx today but for you wolvy... I had too <3 here you go i tried to follow the simple elegance deal  duno if i did tho. I got textures from arisubox  who makes the best texturs on the internet.



smex, thank you so much. <3 reps + cred of course.


----------



## rasengan08 (Dec 31, 2006)

Size: like my banner dunno what the size is
Text: Kakashi741
Other: Italicased font 
image:
Thanks + or - rep u in ur choice pm when done


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 1, 2007)

can someone please add a red border and add "Human Infiltrator" as well to my avatar?

here's the pic:


----------



## Azurite (Jan 1, 2007)

@HI

Its already in avatar form. No use in giving it red border and Text if its already resized and given a border.


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 1, 2007)

never mind my order


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 1, 2007)

then can u do it with a different size? possibly like this?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 1, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> never mind my order



Delete your posts than.


----------



## Guts (Jan 1, 2007)

Jubei said:


> Avatar requesr for anyone.
> 100x100.
> stock:
> Text: Jubei
> Do as you will with colour etc.


Is anyone gonna take this?


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 1, 2007)

jubie chill its new years eve and day not much time for gfx.ill take care of it late tonight or tomorow morning


----------



## Skull Knight (Jan 1, 2007)

there you go stargaze.  I gave up on links.


----------



## Patrick Uzumaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi could i have this 

Size:default

also could i have Patrick Uzumaki inscribed on it (stylish writing please) Thankyou   will rep and give credit


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 1, 2007)

patrick that pic is already a sig, its not a stock image that is work that somone has already done.... Us putting your name in it and you using it would be Ripping the origonal artists work, look at the images that other people post there is a big difference between a stock and the image you provided.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 1, 2007)

where did Keoni-chan go =S


----------



## Azurite (Jan 1, 2007)

*Okay BIG NEWS*

_Uchiha Naruto!_ has left our Shop, forever. He said it himself too, and we didnt notice. I just saw it recently. So This shop is open for One More Worker. PM me or Gurbik and well let you in on the shop. You must show us some of your work and well decide if its good or not. If you want to join our team, and you have less than *OUR* requirments (15 posts or more) We wont allow it even if it looks like your very good.Thank you for your time, and ill be back for the shop (taking in requests) tommorow. It is New Years, and I must take a break. Same goes for Gurbik if he decides.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 1, 2007)

im doing guerrioros right now should be done later tonight im getting interupted atm just letting you know T so you dont start it. fyi its looking sick as hell


Guerriero


----------



## Azurite (Jan 2, 2007)

> SWEET, can I fhave one with this image?:
> Link removed
> (use default size)
> And have my username on it?
> (I'll pay you with rep once I get it))



......



> then can u do it with a different size? possibly like this?



You already have an avatar, with the same image. Use it.



> Avatar requesr for anyone.



Gurbik i think you did/doing this request?



> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> there you go stargaze. I gave up on links.



Dude. No. I made you a signature, and you come here 1 day after i just made you it?

There are no more request than these ones. Ethier they have been done, or are incomplete requests. Me and Gurbik are trying the best we can to do your requests, though we are the only ones left (from the list) lately. Sorry if youre request is taking awhile, but there is only 2 of us.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 2, 2007)

alright im back, didnt have time to make anything cause family was here and newyears and such


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey I'd like to request an avatar
Picture:
Avatar size:125*125 
Colors: If possible "light" blue with white stripes in the background(sort of thunders....you'll get the picture), the other as you like.
Thanks in advance


----------



## zoto (Jan 2, 2007)

Image: lastitachi 
Size: default
Text: zoto
Other: none
Is a avatar


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 3, 2007)

jubie



my desktop blew up so im trying to work off my laptop but i wont be able to transfer all my data untill tomorow soo... i dont have any rad textures...


----------



## Guts (Jan 3, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> jubie
> 
> 
> 
> my desktop blew up so im trying to work off my laptop but i wont be able to transfer all my data untill tomorow soo... i dont have any rad textures...


Its spelt Jubei.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

> Image: FC
> Size: default
> Text: zoto
> Other: none
> Is a avatar



Its already an avatar.



> Hey I'd like to request an avatar
> Picture:tamtamtrigger
> Avatar size:125*125
> Colors: If possible "light" blue with white stripes in the background(sort of thunders....you'll get the picture), the other as you like.
> Thanks in advance



Hm... Ill try.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Its already an avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... Ill try.



Based on that hm I presume it's difficult so if it doesn't work out well, just do what you think it's the cool thing to do


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

> with white stripes in the background(sort of thunders....you'll get the picture), the other as you like.



I dont get what you mean by "thunder*s*"

EDIT



Save it and Upload yourself.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2007)

stargaze said:


> I dont get what you mean by "thunder*s*"
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



I'll try to look for a pic to show you


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

Your avatar is done, no need for any images.

Unless you want a re-do.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Your avatar is done, no need for any images.
> 
> Unless you want a re-do.



ok, post it. I'm sure it'll be cool, if not i'm gonna ask for one next week

oh sorry i didn't see it, good job and thanks a a lot!!!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 3, 2007)

You *MUST* credit me in your signature.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, done. Thanks again


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a sig and avvy request for Gurbik.

*Request​​*​
*Spoiler*: _Click Me_ 



*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* None
*Colors:* Your choice
*Notes:* I only want Naruto in the avatar. Also I like it simple .

*Signature*
Stock: 
*Size:* Your choice
*Text:*"Uzumaki Naruto" &  "Nothing can stop my Dream..."
*Colors:* Your choice
*Notes:* I only want Naruto in the Sig, unless you want to add Yamato.



thanx


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2007)

ahh damn i can't read lol


----------



## Guerriero (Jan 3, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> im doing guerrioros right now should be done later tonight im getting interupted atm just letting you know T so you dont start it. fyi its looking sick as hell
> 
> 
> Guerriero



Thank You Gurbik. It looks awesome. I appreciate it. Sorry i wasn't able to reply earlier. I have been busy with the the set up for my manga series. Thank You Again.

Reps


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 3, 2007)

hi i am a newb here and i was reading the first post and it said to have mroe than fifteen so do i need more ? if so then i sorry

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: i dont know what size we are allowed on here so im gonna say normal
Text: Axel-Chan
Colors: Red and Black
Notes: add anything you like

Signature
Stock: 
Size: 350 x 150?
Text: Burn Baby!
Colors: same as avy
Notes: add anything you want in this too


----------



## Azurite (Jan 4, 2007)

> hi i am a newb here and i was reading the first post and it said to have mroe than fifteen so do i need more ? if so then i sorry
> 
> Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



I cant work with these kinds of renders.. :trycry

Hopefully ethier spaZ or Gurbik are willing to take this request instead of me..


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2007)

axel

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 4, 2007)

O>O wow thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 4, 2007)

i think its my time to get one so yea anyone can do this

Avy:
Stock:1.4mb
Colorrange and whatever else
Text:Ichigo
Size: 125 x 125 if that is the size i can get if not then make it the size

Sig:
Stock:1.4mb
Colorrange and white
Text:Ichigo
Size:350 x 150


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Kakashi_Pwns_Like_CRAZY said:


> Signature Request for Anybody:
> 
> *Stock:*  (Sorry its not that big... if u need a different one, let me know)
> 
> ...



no ones going to do your request because first the image is way to small and second you requested in anothing thread so no


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 5, 2007)

1, I can get another Pic, and 2, Why does it matter If Im requesting in another thread...Im looking for different things and for different reasons....


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 5, 2007)

Jiraiya ♥ said:


> I have a sig and avvy request for Gurbik.
> 
> *Request​​*​
> *Spoiler*: _Click Me_
> ...





here ya go the text felt crowded so i made 2 version.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Azurite (Jan 5, 2007)

> 1, I can get another Pic, and 2, Why does it matter If Im requesting in another thread...Im looking for different things and for different reasons....



It does matter. No one will be taking your request. Ethier shut down your other thread or delete the post here. But first Wed advise you to get a higher quaility image, in refrence; we mean size.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> here ya go the text felt crowded so i made 2 version.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ofmg. It looks amazing, should never expect less. Thank you so much. reps and cred fo sho.


----------



## Wingman? (Jan 5, 2007)

I didn't know It did matter....I guess ill delete my request here


----------



## Azurite (Jan 5, 2007)

*PLEASE TRUN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 5, 2007)

so who is gonna make mine?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 5, 2007)

Credit and Rep.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 5, 2007)

wow thanks dude i love it ^>^ i would rep but it wont let me because you dont have a thing to rep you


----------



## Azurite (Jan 5, 2007)

Its okay, no need to rep... Im rep banned..


----------



## blue_lightning (Jan 6, 2007)

okay im requesting a sig and avi. i dont care who makes it. i read all the requirements and hopefully i got them all and i wont mess up...   

sig: im a little specific but i know what i want.  i would do it myself except i have no photoshop or anything to make it myself.  here are my pictures:

1.
2.
3.

its pretty easy.  i want picture 1 in the middle with pictures 2 & 3 on either side of it sort of fadded into the background.  i dont have a color preference so what ever you see fit. as for text i just want it to say "eternally yours" and as for size i'm thinking 450x175.  a little smaller then the banner i have now.

avi: is really simple.  i just dont have a program to make my picture smaller.  but i already cropped it. i dont want anything fancy or anything like that.  i just want it sized to 125x125 with the words in white on the bottom.

pic: 
text: "Are you serious?"

hopefully this isnt too bad or breaking any rules.  if it is or the pictures need to be changed please let me know and i will change whatever i have to to make this doable.  thanks in advance!!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 6, 2007)

> Posts: 1



Bye Bye. Delete your post.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 6, 2007)

Signature please for anyone 

Images:
*Spoiler*: __ 




(Article 51)



Size: Regular 
Text: Wd0
Subtext: "Bleach" but can u make it kind of light in the background? light coloring that is like any subtext would be
Color: w/e color of image =/? 
other: nope =/

Thanks in advance! <3

i be sure 2 rep also


----------



## Azurite (Jan 6, 2007)

*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!!*





> Signature please for anyone
> 
> Images:
> Size: Regular
> ...


Fix the link


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 6, 2007)

??Urahara?? said:


> Signature please for anyone
> 
> Images:
> Size: Regular
> ...




here ya go


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> here ya go



wow everyone does say you make nice sigs Gurbik, and they are right. Good Job XD


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 6, 2007)

^_^ ty i didnt realize i was talked about...


----------



## Azurite (Jan 6, 2007)

> wow everyone does say you make nice sigs Gurbik, and they are right. Good Job XD



If youre going to spam, at least turn off your signature.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 6, 2007)

*Avatar*
Images: 
Size: 100x100
Text: RioK
Other: Various green colors (Lime, Dusty green)

*Signature*
Images:  and 
Size: 385x125
Text: Shut Up and Dance
Other: Both images on opptosite sides, soft blues and golds with a storm cloud theme.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Let me do Riok's AVY. I HEART REVY.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 6, 2007)

i thought you where banned? from the forum or w.e?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 7, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> here ya go



Oh.... my..... g...o....dddd.....

SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!! u pro sig maker! ^_^ i rep and cred u


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

RioK said:


> *Avatar*
> Images:
> Size: 100x100
> Text: RioK
> ...




I fail at making it green.. sorry. ><
You can ask someone else to do it again if you'd like, cheers~ :3


----------



## Azurite (Jan 7, 2007)

*You guys, turn off your sigs. Only me and Gurbik have done that so far?*


----------



## Patience (Jan 7, 2007)

Images: passed away.

             passed away.

   Size: Default

   Text: Areithe

Thanks in advance, I'm no good at making sigs, lol.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 8, 2007)

@stargaze
i turned off my sig until you do one for me XD!!

request:
set avy and sig

stock:
Link removed

Text: 
(sig) Silver Surfer: quicksilver 
(avy) Slvr

size: 
avvy: 120X120  
sig: 150X400

Other: 
can you plz use the same sorta colours in the stock

also can you plz make the text thin and very squarish (pref in botttom corner somewhere)

can i plz request Gubrik to do it for me??

thanx guys will rep and cred!!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 8, 2007)

^ yea ill do it for you. tomorrow tho ive about done myself out for gfx today.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 8, 2007)

> stock:
> 252 - 275
> 
> Text:
> ...



sorry the sig size should be 400X150 

and thanx again gubrik!!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Iruke (Jan 8, 2007)

stargaze can you get me a neji sprite sheet and animate it avatar size plz and thx


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 8, 2007)

WHOA!!!!
AWESAOMEEEEEEEE!!!!
thanx gubrik *wish i could rep you again!!

hey gubrik, i have a request, could you please resize the ava and sig for me?? i have restrictions on the forum where i will use it.

plz make ava 120X120 and the sig 360X120

thanx hopefully, its not 24hrs yet


----------



## Azurite (Jan 8, 2007)

*TURN OFF YOUR FLIPPIN SIG KUROSAKI AND SOUND SWORD.
ITS SO EASY. JUST FLIPPIN DO IT 
*


----------



## Iruke (Jan 8, 2007)

dang man just asking im on the libery computer thats why i asked plz do it P.S. even if i was on my own com i still dont know how '^_^


----------



## Azurite (Jan 8, 2007)

Request properly and i might decide to do it.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 8, 2007)

Um.... No one forgot. This is a new page that just got in today, and all requests are on page 27.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kurosaki Taichou said:


> @stargaze
> i turned off my sig until you do one for me XD!!
> 
> request:
> ...






I can resize the ava no problem however in your origonal post you requested the sig be that size. I can change the size of it however it will crop alot out and i dont plan on redoing the sig completely to work with that size so i hope thats ok.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah that should be fine cropping it thanx gurbik!

@star, i thought i turned it off in my options where i can choose not to see sig.
guess it didnt work, how do i turn it off? just delete my sig?
ill do that for now, sorry dude/dudette


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 9, 2007)

resized


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 9, 2007)

thanx a lot for that gurbik!! looks awesome!!


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey T(stargaze), can I still sign up on helping on making the sigs. My break made me come back here again. Is it fine?


----------



## Iruke (Jan 9, 2007)

stargaze will you plz make me a animated neji avy plz


----------



## Heroin (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 2 avy request!  

75x75:

Text: Perv 
And 1 last thing can you brighten the colors

150x150: 
TExt: Pervert
For the color do what ever you want beacuse i'll end up likeing it lolz 

thank you very mutch


----------



## Azurite (Jan 9, 2007)

> Hey T(stargaze), can I still sign up on helping on making the sigs. My break made me come back here again. Is it fine?


Delete post, you have your own shop.



> stargaze will you plz make me a animated neji avy plz


Begging just caused you our last time here.






Im sorry, ive been very busy. Ill try to get through some requests by this evening. Since ive been trying to keep up with my studies


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 10, 2007)

No. I'm not going to go there anymore. Promise. I wanna do more graphics. You want to see some of my recent ones?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, you still have a shop.  Remove it if you wanna come back here, but no.

I told you to PM me 

So too bad. You didnt listen.


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 10, 2007)

It's done now. Anyways, T, can I ask you something? Do you live in the Philippines?


----------



## Yosha (Jan 10, 2007)

Request for Gurbik

*Avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Note:* simple like 

*Signature*
*Stock:* 
*Note:* do what ever you want with this. I just want it a large size but within reason.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 10, 2007)

^ gotcha wolvy you want any text?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 10, 2007)

> Do you live in the Philippines?



Are you kidding me? Youre banned from this shop, for spam and asking for personal questions.


----------



## pedobearr (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh. I just want to help. Ok. It's up to you.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 10, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I fail at making it green.. sorry. ><
> You can ask someone else to do it again if you'd like, cheers~ :3


Ack! I'm so sorry I haven't looked at this thread since I posted! My bad.

I loove it, but it's too big for my avatar limit.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 11, 2007)

Jiraiya ♥ said:


> Request for Gurbik
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Stock:*
> ...



Simple like you said. and i did what i wanted and here it is. u didnt say text or not i thought it looked rad so i put it in.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 11, 2007)

It's been five days, is it okay if I re post the sig part of my request?

*Signature*
Images:  and 
Size: 285x110
Text: Shut Up and Dance
Other: Both images on opposite sides and any colors you see fit.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 11, 2007)

*Avy* request for anyone  

stock: 
^Don't mind his finger XD
text: Hirako Shinji
size: 125 x 125
other: Make it so sexy! 

That's all! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 11, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> Simple like you said. and i did what i wanted and here it is. u didnt say text or not i thought it looked rad so i put it in.



Than you so much. sex cred + rep.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all , I am looking for a good qaulity image sig with V(the guy in my avatar if you never seen him) in it. He is in the middle of the sig turned side ways with a black rose in his hand up to his mask. The background is a dark hallway or room and (faded in) is a black rose with dripping blood. In the lower righ corner in cursive 3-D letters say "Sarrow"

I would like the sig to be 3-D.
I will rep the person up for as many times possible for the whole month of Feb.

Thanks in advance,
Bishop


----------



## Azurite (Jan 11, 2007)

> Hello all , I am looking for a good qaulity image sig with V(the guy in my avatar if you never seen him) in it. He is in the middle of the sig turned side ways with a black rose in his hand up to his mask. The background is a dark hallway or room and (faded in) is a black rose with dripping blood. In the lower righ corner in cursive 3-D letters say "Sarrow"
> 
> I would like the sig to be 3-D.
> I will rep the person up for as many times possible for the whole month of Feb.
> ...



LOL. image.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2007)

Well a sig image thing, the pitcures that are created to go on sigs.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 11, 2007)

hiya all um yea since ims still n00bish im not sure if i can or cant get a new one but i think it has been a week soo yea.... but if its not time for me to get one juss say the word and i'll wait till i can again =)

anyone who wants to can make this for me

Images:
Size: Default
Text: Dante
Other: anything you want


----------



## Azurite (Jan 11, 2007)

> Well a sig image thing, the pitcures that are created to go on sigs.



PROVIDE FLIPPIN IMAGES


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh well I didn't know how it works, I'll be back


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2007)

OK I see I have to modify it so here's how I want it:
I want this to be the background:
I want just the picture of him looking back(the shoulder up) without the background of course faded on the left side:
This(with out the origunal background) faded on the right:
And this in the middle:
I want this faded in between the middle and left:
And can you draw a red "V" in a circle in the lower right corner.

I hope that's right


----------



## Bishop (Jan 11, 2007)

Of course some sizing will have to take place


----------



## Mheo (Jan 11, 2007)

request for gurbik  (k sorry i searched an other picture)

*sig*
Images: Nekomata are said to manipulate the dead like puppets
Size: 400x120
Text: Mheo
Other: colours are black and white (let your fantasy play)


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 11, 2007)

Mheo said:


> request for gurbik  (if the image is too small say it, then i will search for an other)
> 
> *sig*
> Images:
> ...



Yes the image is FAR too small needs to be lots bigger.


Bishop that request is overly complicated. and im going to ignore it.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 11, 2007)

um so who will do mine?


----------



## Patience (Jan 11, 2007)

Request for: anyone, your all really good!

Images: Hidamari Sketch 01 (TBS 640x480 DivX640).avi

Hidamari Sketch 01 (TBS 640x480 DivX640).avi

Size: Default

Text: none

Thanks in advance, I'm no good at making sigs, so thank you!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 11, 2007)

Ill do yours axel.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2007)

Sig and avvy request for Gurbik (since he a haruko fan to xD)

Images:
Size:regular =/
Text: Wd0 (in italics of some sort of cool font if u dont mind 
Other: I would like a border with it if you dont mind  and you can choose color just hope it looks nice

Thanks in advance. Like always ill rep and cred xD


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 12, 2007)

Pip



Mheo



Uruhara



enjoy


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi all, new here.... can someone plz create a sig for me?


darkish colours....
text = "Kwagga"

Thnx!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 12, 2007)

please read the rules before posting. your request will not be taken becuase you do not have the required numbe of posts. Once you get 15 posts your welcome to come back and make your request again.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 12, 2007)

Here you go Axel-Chan:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Also. Already got a neg rep here. XD I'm pretty sure it was by accident, but at least leave your name so I can return the favor >3...just kidding. or a good reason why would be nice to.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> Pip
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy



Whoa...thnx Gurbik  It's the smex =3

*reps and creds later when used!


----------



## Bishop (Jan 12, 2007)

will anyone do mines? I just want the V's nothing too spectacular.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 12, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> Uruhara
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy



Thanks ^^ another gr8 sig from Gurbik xD


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 12, 2007)

If no one is willing to make my request, could you tell me?


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 12, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Here you go Axel-Chan:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG!!!!! you made him look so hawt thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patience (Jan 12, 2007)

no ones seeming to want to do my request...


----------



## Bishop (Jan 12, 2007)

No one's willing to do mine either. *cries*


----------



## Azurite (Jan 12, 2007)

blooming cosmo is our new worker here. Bishop, your request is ignored. Sorry for not doing any requests, i have school..


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll take Bishop, Shikamaru Uzumaki, and RioK if no one else wants to do them. XD I'll try and have them done by tonight.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 12, 2007)

stargaze said:


> blooming cosmo is our new worker here. Bishop, your request is ignored. Sorry for not doing any requests, i have school..



xD If I was in your situation, that would've been my response word for word. That damn soul sucking place of education...

No worries.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 12, 2007)

RioK



Bishop


*Spoiler*: __ 





Er...like everyone said, the request was a bit complicated, but I did the best I could. Hope it's alright. XD




Uzumaki Shikamaru


----------



## Bishop (Jan 12, 2007)

I Love you!!! Reps for all this month and next


----------



## Patience (Jan 12, 2007)

thank you so much! would +rep you if I could...


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 12, 2007)

Reps all around for Blooming Cosmo! *Hurray!*


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 12, 2007)

BC where do you get your fonts?! also very sick work.


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2007)

wow, gurbik is definatly beating all the rest


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 12, 2007)

emma spam here to piss off T. dont say shit like that tho its gay.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 12, 2007)

You're welcome everyone. XD



Gurbik said:


> BC where do you get your fonts?! also very sick work.



I usually pick up all my fonts from dafont.com though I only search there if I already know the name of the font from . And thank you. ^^


----------



## BlackLily108 (Jan 12, 2007)

Can you make me a Hiei sig. I'll be so happy if you do. -^^-


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 12, 2007)

Lily please follow the request format. You need to supply an image at the verry least.  Thanks BC that actualy makes it ezer i hate just searching and searching on dafont for stuff.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

Ill be away for 6 months in Febuary, and I'll try to do some requests today, and some of this month. Sorry you guys, Iv'e been busy with lots of things.


----------



## Mheo (Jan 14, 2007)

*set*

Image: 
Size: default
Text: Mheo
Other: dark colours like in that pic


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

> set
> 
> Image:
> Size: default
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

* Images:

    * Size: [Default]

    * Text: [Evil ShadowX]

Signature


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

> * Images:
> [It's a BIT Christmas-y... but... OH WELL!
> 
> * Size: [Default ]
> ...



fix link, is it sig or ava you want? Or both?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

Pic 2 small....


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

Images:


* Size: [Default]

* Text: [Evil ShadowX]

*Other: Remove the random things on the bottom of the pic, if possible

Signature

Fixed it all I think


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Mheo_ 





Credit and Rep.





*Spoiler*: _EvilShadow X_ 




Credit and Rep as well.


----------



## Mheo (Jan 14, 2007)

stargaze said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mheo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow really amazing work thank you very much


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

stargaze said:


> *Spoiler*: _EvilShadow X_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks great!!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't Forgetr to credit me EvilShadow X!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 14, 2007)

Set

Images:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Just use whatever works best.




Size:
Avatar: 125x125
Sig: Default

Text:
Sig: trying to find my way
Avatar: back home.

Other:
Blues, grays, purples maybe. Dark colors.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

^ Ill take this request, since i have that render already \^^/


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 14, 2007)

Avatar

   * Images: 


    * Size: Default

    * Text: Evil ShadowX

Other: Could you please take out all the letters, just leave the image and put in my text, please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Azurite (Jan 14, 2007)

> Avatar
> 
> * Images:
> 
> ...



Read the come back rules.. (48 hours)


*Spoiler*: _KK_ 







Credit and Rep


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 14, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Read the come back rules.. (48 hours)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _KK_
> ...


 
Thanks, they're awesome!


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2007)

type: ava & sig
stock: It's a BIT Christmas-y... but... OH WELL!
size ava: 150x150
size sig: 400x150
text: Tonks


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 15, 2007)

*Av*

_Images:_ 
_Size:_ 122x93
_Text:_ Rio
_Other:_ Lime green and any other fitting color.

*Sig*

_Images:_ 
_Size:_ 285x110
_Text:_ Shannaro _Subtext:_ Cha!
_Other:_ Light pinks and whites.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll give Paracetamol Peter's request a go, and if I have time tonight I'll also try to tackle rioK's request as well.


----------



## Guts (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey stargaze i was reading through the rules and it says you may not post here if you have 15 posts or more.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 15, 2007)

When T leaves in Febuary I will also be taking a break from this shop. I will still take requests that are PMed to me but i will be very selective about the work i do. I dont know wether T will want to pass the shop onto somone else or just let it die for now thats up to him.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 15, 2007)

I guess Blooming Cosmo can take over for awhile. Ive been taking a couple requests already but no brushing, just with textures; School has been taking over my life  I dont even go to the Blender much.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 15, 2007)

before you go gurbik im back with another request after the awesome silver surfer you made for me !!!

sig and avy plz:

SIG
Size: 360X120

Text: Skillgannon the Damned

Stock: [Animanda]​_Death​_Note​_-​_13v2​_[CEDDF964].avi

colour: can you please make it the same colours as the smoke (bluish)

style: everythoing else is up to you, but 1 more thing can you please not include the gold arc in the background in the sig.


AVY:
size: 120X120
text: SKIL
everything else is the same.


thank you Gurbik you ish teh best!!
cred and rep.

p.s how do you turn off your sig?? i ended up just deleting it


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 15, 2007)

@Gurbik:

*Spoiler*: __ 





From top to bottom, the layers are at Soft Light, Screen, Soft Light, Exclusion, Lighten, and Normal.

It didn't make too much of a difference, but I was happy with the result
Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 16, 2007)

thx hoonie it has the same soft look to it that deoos sigs have and i luv it.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 16, 2007)

hey does anyone kno if keoni-chan is still active on this request shop if not... does anyone else kno how to do animated sigs?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 16, 2007)

> hey does anyone kno if keoni-chan is still active on this request shop if not... does anyone else kno how to do animated sigs?



Actually, im not so sure.. I only can do the Sprites and basic animation if i have the frames.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 17, 2007)

Kurosaki that image is way too small.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 17, 2007)

hello there! before i make any requests, i'd like to say thanks to all of ya great souls who painstakingly make avas and sigs for us undeserving guys! I wanna make another request. i'm soon gonna get a name change and so i need a new sig!  @gurbik: could you please make me a sig? here's the image: 
The design is entirely up to you. i just want to have the text _*@lk3mizt*_ in it.  The size should be 404 *104 (it's the size of my former one). of course the creds go to ya and rep.
Thanks!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 17, 2007)

^ woudl you like me to just change the text on your current sig since its the same image or would you like a new design.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd like an entirely new design! or you could use this one:


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 17, 2007)

@ gurbik
oh is it?? ummmz can you just make the best one you can using that stock, dw bout the size.
its the biggest stock that i could find


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 17, 2007)

Sup guys.

Please make a sig for me.


with some nice darkish colours and
text = "Kwagga"

Thanx!


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 17, 2007)

ruudvansule said:


> hello there! before i make any requests, i'd like to say thanks to all of ya great souls who painstakingly make avas and sigs for us undeserving guys! I wanna make another request. i'm soon gonna get a name change and so i need a new sig!  @gurbik: could you please make me a sig? here's the image:
> The design is entirely up to you. i just want to have the text _*@lk3mizt*_ in it.  The size should be 404 *104 (it's the size of my former one). of course the creds go to ya and rep.
> Thanks!






Kurosaki its not about wether or not i could use the image its about me not wanting to use shitty stocks to make half rate sigs. find a better stock and ill make you a sig.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks a lot gurbik!  nice sig!! arigatou


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 17, 2007)

@ gurbik,
ok dw then coz thats the best i can find. ill make a diff request later. thanx anywayz


----------



## Skull Knight (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey i have a request for Blooming Cosmo,
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Text: Skull Knight
Size: Just standard sig size.
Colours: Just keep it dark.
Style: whatever you choose.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 17, 2007)

Kwagga your image doesnt seem to work.. The bandwidth is dead.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 17, 2007)

I have an avatar request for gurbik.

*Request*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Asuma" & "One last drag..."

and the rest is up to you.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 17, 2007)

Turn off your damn sig spammer Guts.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry this is a bit late. PS sort of died, but I got it back...I think. XD And crap everyone is leaving. T___T


*Spoiler*: _Paracetamol Peter_ 







Apologies if it's not what you're looking for. I tried. ^^;




*Up Next:* RioK, Gambino


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> So sorry this is a bit late. PS sort of died, but I got it back...I think. XD And crap everyone is leaving. T___T
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Paracetamol Peter_
> ...



There's one word to describe that.................AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 
  *reps*


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Kwagga your image doesnt seem to work.. The bandwidth is dead.



mmmmmm.......   ok, what now?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Re-upload it.


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> I have an avatar request for gurbik.
> 
> *Request*
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## Kwagga (Jan 18, 2007)

ok cool, i re-uploaded it to


text = "Kwagga"

Please tell me it works this time....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2007)

hey gurbik. thanks for the sig the other day. i tried repping ya but it says i've given too much rep in 24 hours  i'm thankful!


----------



## FireCandy (Jan 18, 2007)

Av
Images: linkie (InoxSai)
Size: 125x125
Text: Protect

Sig
Images: this link (InoShikaChoKaka)
Size: Any
Text: In your honor we would die tonight.

I?ve got a question to Blooming Cosmo: Do you make headers for LJ communities?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 18, 2007)

*Avy* request for anyone  

stock:
text: Hiyori
size: 125 x 125
Other: As usual, sexy 

Will rep + cred, that is all


----------



## Azurite (Jan 18, 2007)

Taking Captian Pips request.


*Spoiler*: _BLEACH FOR THE WORLD_ 





```
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3466/hiyorikr3.png
```
Hope you like it.. Credit and Rep.





*From now on, just direct your request to whom you want it for. This is very silly for like about 4 guys working here and its very hard to know who has whos request. If you can't decide, it would be okay; but this way is much easier. *


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 18, 2007)

stargaze said:


> Taking Captian Pips request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _BLEACH FOR THE WORLD_
> ...



ahh, that's lovely  Thanks alot, stargaze  *reps and creds!

lol, alright..I'll direct my future requests to one of you guys...I'm a very undecided person, you see


----------



## Yosha (Jan 18, 2007)

thanx gurbik. reps plus cred...


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 18, 2007)

hey gurbik!! im bak with a request .
stock:
this

sig:
size: 360X120
style/colour: your choice.
text: Messiah ~ Silver Surfer

avy:
size: 120X120
style/colour: as per sig
text: Messiah

could you please use like a really cool font??
thanx gurbik!! will rep and cred 

EDIT: cut out the title of the movie from the pic plz!! thanx XD


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 18, 2007)

RioK said:


> *Av*
> 
> _Images:_
> _Size:_ 122x93
> ...


----------



## FireCandy (Jan 19, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Yep. If you want to see examples of one's I've done, feel free to look at the following links:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm making Ino LJ community and I wanted to make a header by myself but I can't find any big-sized brushes.
Would you make it for me or give me some links with that stuff?


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Jan 19, 2007)

OMFG!!! that is FCKEN AWESOME!!!!!!!
thanx gurbik you ish teh bestest!!
+rep and cred!!

Edit:
you must spread some rep around before giving it to gurbik again 
i wwill asap !!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 19, 2007)

^ exactly the same thing it said to me! ive been trying for three days now. ill keep trying


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 19, 2007)

hey can someone resize my banner.... i believe its too big and could u resize it to 360x120 please?



thanx


----------



## Skull Knight (Jan 19, 2007)

Gambino said:


> Hey i have a request for Blooming Cosmo,
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Are you gonna do this Blooming?
Sorry  for nagging.


----------



## Leraine (Jan 19, 2007)

I request a _150 x 150 avy_

*Text:* cheeky lil' bastard

everything else is optional. 

Thank you in advance! \^__^/


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 19, 2007)

Gambino said:


> Are you gonna do this Blooming?
> Sorry  for nagging.



It's a work in progress. I'm not on my computer so it's sort of just waiting to be uploaded when I get home. Sorry about the wait. ^^;

And since this is an easy resizing. Here you go Shad:


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 19, 2007)

S'ank you Blooming Cosmo! *Such a fan of your mad skill!*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

hey dudes i want it a sig if you guys arent to busy 

i juss want a sig

stock:
colors: yellow and orange
text: Venus Love Chain Encircle
size: any

oh and yes i want her chain in the picture


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 19, 2007)

Gambino said:


> Hey i have a request for Blooming Cosmo,
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 19, 2007)

^ It would be really helpful if you went to the first page of this thread and fill out the simple form. More importantly though we'd need images before we can start the request. ^^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

um blooming cosmo i havent had a sig from you yet so can you make mine?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 20, 2007)

*For FireCandy:*





And to answer your request, I'd need to know exactly what effect you were looking to achieve with the header. 

I'll be happy to do yours Gatsu-kun. ^^


----------



## Hylian (Jan 20, 2007)

does anybody have or know where a colored kakashi gaiden avatar
of kakashi himself is?


i've been looking but cant find any..


----------



## Azurite (Jan 20, 2007)

.... CHECK THE GIVEAWAYS. 

New Rules Have Been Updated.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

BC,

Hello, recently you done a sig for me(which you can see at the bottom) and I wanted to know if you can tweek it for me. 

Well I wanted the background to be dark, on the left where you have the sky can you make that black and have a little bit of the rose faded in like the rest. And most of all on the right where you have that shine of light can you take that light completely out and just have it dark like the middle or like my darker avatar. I really would apreachiated.




*Spoiler*: __ 



OK I see I have to modify it so here's how I want it:
I want this to be the background:
I want just the picture of him looking back(the shoulder up) without the background of course faded on the left side:
This(with out the origunal background) faded on the right:
And this in the middle:
I want this faded in between the middle and left:
And can you draw a red "V" in a circle in the lower right corner.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 20, 2007)

stargaze said:


> .... CHECK THE GIVEAWAYS.
> 
> New Rules Have Been Updated.



where's that?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2007)

*Avy* request for Blooming Cosmo  

stock: 
text: Monkey D. Luffy (or just Luffy)
size: 125 x 125
other: Hmm, make it shiny or colorful..

That's all!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azurite (Jan 20, 2007)

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGS*



> where's that?



Giveaways Thread.



			
				Cheeky said:
			
		

> I request a _150 x 150 avy_
> 
> *Text:* cheeky lil' bastard
> 
> ...




*Version 1:*


*Version 2:*


Credit and Rep. ?



			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> if you can tweek it for me.


No re-dos


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

Request for any one

Can I have a sig with these pictures faded in (One in middle, one on each side) and the flag faded in the background? Please don't include the pictures original background.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Einstein (Jan 21, 2007)

Request for anyone.


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Stock:
Colors: you choose
Text: Serious Biznazz
Size: you choose, but not too small




*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 




Stock: same
Colors: same
Text: STFU


----------



## Azurite (Jan 21, 2007)

Ill take Clockos request .


----------



## Yosha (Jan 21, 2007)

Avatar request for Gurbik.

*Request*
*Stock:*
*Text:* "Yondaime" & "Goodbye" or "R.I.P"
*Size:* 150x150
*Note:* simple


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Un (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like to request a sig.

Stock:
Colors: Anying is okay, but I prefer darker colors.
Text: NarutoJester
Sizeoesn't matter

Thanks.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 22, 2007)

thanx gurbik. I will try and see if it will let me rep you again.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey guys I would like an ava and sig

Stock:Link removed
Avatar size:125*125
Signature size: 430*130

As for the colors, do what you think will look best.
Thanks


----------



## Bishop (Jan 22, 2007)

Request for any one

Can I have a sig with these pictures faded in (One in middle, one on each side) and the flag faded in the background? Please don't include the pictures original background.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Jan 22, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *For FireCandy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Your work is great!  

And about the header.... It?s only 4 days left to beginning of my Winter Holidays and I have to study a lot for my last exams now. I'll send you massage with all details (or post them here) later if it?s okay with you.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Clocko*




Credit and Rep .



*lazlow* 

Didnt specify which part of image.. Ill redo if you want .





Credit and Rep .

Im outta chakra . No more requests for me today.


----------



## ransomedxdreams (Jan 22, 2007)

Can I have an avatar please? :3

Picture: Link removed

Size: 75x75 pixels

Text: Kimimaro

Other: White if possible... O.o

Thank you! I don't need a siggie, thank you very much.. And that saves you some time to finish all the other siggies that you have to make, right?

Thank you again! 8D


----------



## Azurite (Jan 22, 2007)

Ignoring that request, check out your post count 8D


----------



## Sands (Jan 22, 2007)

sig and ava request for anyone willing

size: default

text: with great power comes great responsibility

colours: red, blue or both



thanx to whoever does this one


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 22, 2007)

not to be a bother but how is my sig comming along?


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

^that goes for me too, im curious how mine is coming along.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 22, 2007)

^ It's coming. Sorry school is being a pain. *trying to take care of as many as I can today.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 22, 2007)

> ^that goes for me too, im curious how mine is coming along.



You posted yours today 

Blooming turn off sig...

Ill do Kages, I cant render Sands..


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

> You posted yours today



sorry about that i didnt mean to seem impatient.


----------



## Dre (Jan 22, 2007)

^PROPSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 23, 2007)

*dying/sick*

Gatsu-kun



Captain Pip...er...*sigh* didn't see the modifications to your request...though if you still want your previus request it's under the cut...sorry to have made you wait. D:



And that's fine FireCandy. Just PM me the details whenever you want.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 23, 2007)

stargaze said:


> *Clocko*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it looks awesome. Yes sorry about that, if you have time can you put Gamakichi insted of Naruto in the sig? Thanks again.

Credit and rep


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 23, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Captain Pip...er...*sigh* didn't see the modifications to your request...though if you still want your previus request it's under the cut...sorry to have made you wait. D:



Sorry for making you go through that hard work D: I felt bored of Rubber boy so I'm in another theme now... >_<

No worries, I'll still use it sometime this week  

@Gurbik: Nvm, don't do my request anymore


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 23, 2007)

Pip the only request i worked on for you was that shinji ava a while back. And in general i dont take requests unless the requester asks for me.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2007)

Is any one doing mines?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 23, 2007)

Turn off your sigs 

Ill do the redo for lazlow maybe today .


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2007)

^ who me turn off my sigs?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 23, 2007)

Everyone .








Lazlow, i cant edit or crop the Gamabunta so.. if its okay just stick with the Naruto one for now..


----------



## Einstein (Jan 23, 2007)

stargaze said:


> *Clocko*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much.


----------



## Un (Jan 23, 2007)

Umm... sorry to be a bother but is anyone gonna do mine?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *dying/sick*
> 
> Gatsu-kun
> 
> ...




O>O wow thanks a lot


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 23, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> Pip the only request i worked on for you was that shinji ava a while back. And in general i dont take requests unless the requester asks for me.



Ahh, I meant that I made an edit to my previous request for Blooming Cosmo and I wanted you to do it instead, but since BC already did it, I didn't want to ask for another avy so I deleted the request..


----------



## Sands (Jan 23, 2007)

stargaze said:


> You posted yours today
> 
> Blooming turn off sig...
> 
> Ill do Kages, I cant render Sands..



srry about that should i use a different stock?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 23, 2007)

> srry about that should i use a different stock?



I dont think ill be doing your request, maybe BC will..


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2007)

Request for any one

Can I have a sig with these pictures faded in (One in middle, one on each side) and the flag faded in the background? Please don't include the pictures original background.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2007)

Sig request for Gurbik :3

Images: 
Sizeefualt =/
Text: Wd0
Other: well for this pic i would like the border taken out and since the border will be out the head of orhime will look trianglular T_T so if u can put the triangular part of head to matrh up with the border of signature and still make it look good, that would be gr8 xD.

Thanks xD
PS. i sorry i didnt' rep on last sig u made me i culdnt so i waited while 2 spread it around i gonna give u now for that last sig and alter for this sig xD


----------



## Himura (Jan 24, 2007)

Sig request for blossoming cosmo 

Image:
Trick 152 RAW

Size: 350x115 (the same size as the one u made for Gatsu Kun )
Text: Zangetsu 斬月 (If you can get the japanese letters too that would be sweet)
Colors: Whatever you think would suit it
Other: Just get Ichigo in there and make it look awesome  

Plz and thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 25, 2007)

Could someone make me a signature out of this image: 

Size: 136x390
Text: Uchiha | Itachi
Colors: Dark red and black
Effects: Just make it sweet

Will rep and credit, thanks


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Chopper (Jan 25, 2007)

Sig and Ava request for Gurbik or  Blooming Cosmo. 

    * Images: [ Must be provided ]

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed





    * Size: [ If youre not sure with the size, perfer to Default ]
Default please. 

    * Text: [Text is optional, if you want it to be included just say so ]
.PhoeniX somewhere on the signature. You can also add whatever you want on it too. 
    * Other: [Other is when you specify what colors you want, etc.
Nothing, just thank you for talking my request.  (Who ever it is )


Wee, trying out a new shop.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 26, 2007)

*I will not do any requests for the time being . I will be back in March. If you have any requests, just send them to PM. Sorry for the inconv. Blooming Cosmo will be taking over this thread RIGHT?*


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 26, 2007)

well uh i have a request for blooming cosmo or gubrik either one will be fine ^>^

stock:

color: black and white

text: Mikey

size: 350 x 150


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 27, 2007)

Ill take pheonix's requst. and BC i wont be leaving the shop like i said but i may not get a chance to be in here as much. So i will only be taking requests that are directed at me.


----------



## Cava (Jan 27, 2007)

sig request for gurbik:

size: 370x100
stock: 
Colour: hoping to not get so much of red... blue "abstract" flames would be nice 
text: In Flames

<3 wil credit n rep :>


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 27, 2007)

.PhoeniX said:


> Sig and Ava request for Gurbik or  Blooming Cosmo.
> 
> * Images: [ Must be provided ]
> 
> ...




i tried a new style soory if it sucks.




in case you like borders..


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Set request please 


Avatar: 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








*Size: 125 x 125
*Text: Nothing in particular, you can put anything you like
*Other: Again, do what you want with it 

Signature:


(Sorry if it's not a wide enough picture, let me know if it is)

*Size: 350 x 150
*Text: Add anything if you'd like
*Other: Can't think of anything, either, so do what you want!

Thanks in advance to anyone who can do it ^___^


----------



## Azurite (Jan 27, 2007)

^ I'll take this for now, I wont be here for the rest of Feb. 

*Kouga <3*

Avy: 

The sig image is not so wide, and the quaility was bad.. For the avy pic, i tried cleaning it up though.. Credit and Rep. (just gimme another stock, and ill see what i can do .)


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

stargaze said:


> ^ I'll take this for now, I wont be here for the rest of Feb.
> 
> *Kouga <3*
> 
> ...



I thought it might be. The ava looks splendid though, and I'll be sure to rep/credit accordingly =)  

I'll go find another signature stock, and I appreciate you making it 

*EDIT:* I found a (hopefully) high quality version of the same picture, and made it larger. Hope this works out better!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 27, 2007)

I have an Avatar request for Blooming Cosmo or Gubrik
Stock:
Text: Find Me!
Size:100x100
Other: As you see fit.


----------



## Azurite (Jan 27, 2007)

You dont have to use it, but Credit and Rep.. Tried my best, im really tired..


----------



## Chopper (Jan 27, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> i tried a new style soory if it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT DOES NOT SUCK!!!


I love it. It is absolutely amazing/gorgeous.  

I will rep you 2 times. 


PS - Can you change the name to Phoenix instead of Pheonix?


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

stargaze said:


> You dont have to use it, but Credit and Rep.. Tried my best, im really tired..



Of course I'll use it, they both look wonderful! I'd rep you again, but I have to spread some around first >.> I will credit you though.

I appreciate it very much


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

*Avy* request for Gurbik

stock:
size: 125 x 125
text: Ulquiorra
other: However you want to make it 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 28, 2007)

Cava said:


> sig request for gurbik:
> 
> size: 370x100
> stock: Link removed
> ...







Captain Pimp said:


> *Avy* request for Gurbik
> 
> stock:
> size: 125 x 125
> ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gurbik  Very unique 

*reps and creds when used!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 28, 2007)

Avatar request for Gurbik

*Request*
*Stock:* 
*Text:* "Haku" & "Goodbye"
*Size:* 150x150
*Note:* Simple


----------



## Himura (Jan 28, 2007)

Sig request for Gurbik

Image:stock
Size: Default plz 
Text: The Merchant 商店
Other: Just get Urahara, plz get all the text including the kanji, and do whatever you think looks cool


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 28, 2007)

Axel-Chan said:


> well uh i have a request for blooming cosmo or gubrik either one will be fine ^>^
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...





Angelic Ninja said:


> I have an Avatar request for Blooming Cosmo or Gubrik
> Stock:
> Text: Find Me!
> Size:100x100
> Other: As you see fit.





Wolverine said:


> Avatar request for Gurbik
> 
> *Request*
> *Stock:*
> ...





Himura said:


> Sig request for Gurbik
> 
> Image:stock
> Size: Default plz
> ...





K guys It will take me a couple days to get all this stuff out to you all. Dont repost anyting i havnt forgoten you it will get done.... when i have time.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a sig request for Gubrik.

Stock:

Size: default

Text: Acrobatic Style 曲芸的な様式

Other: Do whatever you think looks good, don't forget the Kanji, & make the Kanji big, but not too big.....make it a bit Bigger that the words 

(this is my first request )


----------



## Cava (Jan 29, 2007)

wow ty! will credit... tried to rep but it didn't allow me to   gotta wait a while before i can rep u


----------



## Gurbik (Jan 30, 2007)

Angelic Ninja said:


> I have an Avatar request for Blooming Cosmo or Gubrik
> Stock:
> Text: Find Me!
> Size:100x100
> Other: As you see fit.






Wolverine said:


> Avatar request for Gurbik
> 
> *Request*
> *Stock:* *Text:* "Haku" & "Goodbye"
> ...





other people be calm i didnt skip your request but avas are quick. Axel-Chan that image is no good its all grainy also there happens to be a copyright watermark right over half of his face. 

*I DONT HAVE THE RESOURCES TO DO KANJI'S AS TEXT IF YOU WANT THEM TO BE INCLUDED IN YOUR SIG PLEASE PROVIDE THEM AS AN IMAGE LIKE SO*



If you cant find or make the kanji you want an image then your SOL on that end soory thats just how it is. Other requests will get done when i have time witch may or may not be untill the weekend so chill.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks man, credit and rep are already there.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 30, 2007)

> *I DONT HAVE THE RESOURCES TO DO KANJI'S AS TEXT IF YOU WANT THEM TO BE INCLUDED IN YOUR SIG PLEASE PROVIDE THEM AS AN IMAGE LIKE SO*
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant find or make the kanji you want an image then your SOL on that end soory thats just how it is. Other requests will get done when i have time witch may or may not be untill the weekend so chill.



Sorry! I figured you couldn't get the Kanji *Good thing I have the adobe photoshop*


----------



## Azurite (Jan 30, 2007)

^ Turn off your fucking huge sig.


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Avatar Request to : Gurbik or Stargaze
Request
Stock:  
Text: "Kiss me Kill Me Love Me" 
Size: 150x150 and 120x120
Other: Do what you think it does justice.

Sig Request to : Stargaze

Stock : 
and 


Text : "My Real Life" "Merciless Cult"
Size : 300x100 or 400x200
Other : Just want it to be Robin in the sig.

Thanks in advance Will Credit n Rep. :3


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 1, 2007)

Signature Request to anyone 
Stock:
Size: Default
Text: "friggin' shirker" "Mycaelis"  Mycaelis in larger letters please
Please, add what you think will make it look good. 

Avatar Request to anyone.
Stock:X
Size: 125 x 125
Text: "cloud gazer" all lowercase, please.
Focus on the face in this one, please.


Much more than just appreciated, will rep once it is done


----------



## Yosha (Feb 1, 2007)

thanx gurbik. reps and cred of course.


----------



## Seany (Feb 1, 2007)

Avy & Sig please =3

Avy Stock: 

Sig Stock: 

Avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: 400 x 150. Try and fit the whole pic on please! 

Colours: Whatever looks best.

Text: Pals

ty!


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi id like to make a avatar request.

*Stock:* http://kakashi.joueb.com/images/Chidori's%20Sasuke.jpg

*Size:* whatever you feel is best, but I know its to big, so could you make it smaller?

*Backround* Make the backround suitable for the picture. He seems angry so the backround shouldnt look peaceful.

*Color:*What seems best for it

*Text:* Can you write Sasuke Uchiha, die another day?

*Location of Text:* Around where theres enough space to see it. 

I would really apreciate if you did this for me. I will gladly add rep and I will give the resources of who made it next to the sig.

Thanks


----------



## Azurite (Feb 1, 2007)

Closing thread, will come back in March.
Requests will not be done


----------



## Azurite (Mar 18, 2007)

Shop is back up, ill will edit first posts.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2007)

good to have you guys back in business!!


----------



## Azurite (Mar 18, 2007)

Please don't post if youre ot requesting, or even picking something up


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Mar 19, 2007)

Stock:
Size: any
Text: Memories

oh i want a set lol


----------



## Azurite (Mar 19, 2007)

Ill start on it tommorow, its too late now


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Mar 19, 2007)

oh ok ^>^ take your time


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

credit and rep

^^


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

Type: Set
(Sig)
Images: Link removed
Size: Default
Text: Sakura's Only Lover. (Also put my name on it, please.  )
Colors:Red/White
(Avvie)
Same image as above
Size:100x100
Same colors.

I cannot rep yet, but I will credit the artist as soon as I have 50 posts.But I'll be sure to Credit the artist right away. You have my eternal thanks.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

~I♥Sakura~ said:


> Type: Set
> (Sig)
> Images: Link removed
> Size: Default
> ...



you need 15 posts, and im not fking accepting that kind of image.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 20, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Where can I get font like that?


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

And why, may I ask, you are not?


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

Im 12.
**


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

Theres nothing revealing about that picture, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

>.>
<.<
V.V

I just dont really like doing request that will make me very guilty 
cuz my parents dont really accept those kinda things on my laptop >.<


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

If I come back with 15 posts, and a different picture of Sakura, will you accept my request?


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks a bunch for the sig ^^

and what is wrong with that pic?


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok... Lets try again...

Type: Set
(Sig)
Images: this
Size: Default
Text: Sakura's Only Lover. (Also put my name on it, please.  )
Colors:Red/White
(Avvie)
Same image as above
Size:100x100
Same colors.

I cannot rep yet, but I will credit the artist as soon as I have 50 posts.But I'll be sure to Credit the artist right away. You have my eternal thanks.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 20, 2007)

Ill start tommorow 
Since its really late here

EDIT

I dont have any Hearts  So i just put Sakura
was feeling lazy on the graphics



If the avatar doesnt fit, ask me to resize..
Credit..


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 21, 2007)

Will do, Thanks a lot!


----------



## Azurite (Mar 21, 2007)

You must credit, for else im not letting you request here anymore.


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 21, 2007)

I was getting to that...And...

May you resize the avatar to 125X125? If so, thatd be great. Thanks again!


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 22, 2007)

can you make me this image as a sign?
Link removed

please cut and make me the head(right one) and his sword image...
also put text zaraki_ken on the image..
thanks for your help..


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

*Read first posts .*


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 23, 2007)

Can you please make me a signature out of this image?


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

*Turn off your signature, and request properly *


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2007)

Sry to spam ur sig shop complex but tmb04 u requested it already at mook's shop


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 23, 2007)

I have read the first post and sorry for the mistake... here's my request for my signature...

* Images: [ Cute ]

    * Size: [ Default ]

    * Text: [ zaraki_ken ]


----------



## lollipop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi! I would like to make a sig&ava request!
(sig)
Image: 
size: default
text: Clover. Also with my name (SilentWhisper) on it please! ^^
colours: light green
(avatar)
image: same as above
size: 125X125 
text: same as above (if u could fit them all in!, if not, just the words SilentWhisper than please!)
same colours as above!

Thanks so much! I will credit the person right away!!!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

SilentWhisper is the only one with the correct information, and *15+* posts.

Ill start with him/her.


----------



## lollipop (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks! Oh and by the way, i'm a girl lol.


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Images: here here
Size: Default
Text: Robman 13
Otherolor:Really light blue My idea was for the two pics to sorta be fused together with Robman 13 in the middle


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

*If you dont turn off your signatures, Im not doing requests.
Might as well close down this thread like before *


----------



## lollipop (Mar 23, 2007)

He wants to close your sig ^^
Go to quick reply, and than at the bottom right, it says "Show your sig." With a checkmark. Click the lil box xD


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

*Stop the spam please.*



> Images:here here
> Size: Default
> Text: Robman 13
> Otherolor:Really light blue My idea was for the two pics to sorta be fused together with Robman 13 in the middle


At least gimme links, that _actually_ work.


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Images:here here
Size: Default
Text: Robman 13
Otherolor:Really light blue My idea was for the two pics to sorta be fused together with Robman 13 in the middle

Sorry


----------



## _allismine_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a siggy please!


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



(not the whole picture, just him)





Size: Default

Text: _You don't know what true pain is..._; and the username "_allismine_" somewhere in a corner.

Other: I don't know, just have a lot of fun with it. I was thinking maybe something blue? ^_^


----------



## Azurite (Mar 24, 2007)

*Ill start with the requests, in order. [Photoshop is uploading..]
Robman13, your idea isnt so genius, and the pictures are kinda small *
*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES, OR DELETE YOUR POSTS.*


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 24, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> *Ill start with the requests, in order. [Photoshop is uploading..]
> Robman13, your idea isnt so genius, and the pictures are kinda small *
> *TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES, OR DELETE YOUR POSTS.*



do you want bigger ones


----------



## Azurite (Mar 24, 2007)

_
Here you go SL!_

Signature:
Avy:

*SAVE AS YOUR OWN*
Credit and Rep.

*_alismine_*
I dont think youll like the outcome 



_Follow the same expections from above_

@Robman:
Thank would be best.


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Bigger Images*
Link removed Link removed

You can do whatever you want with it, if my idea is stupid


----------



## _allismine_ (Mar 24, 2007)

What are you talkin' about; I freakin love it! Itsch so kyuute. REP and definite credit.

-will be using this one off the forums; siggy has no more room XDD-


----------



## Azurite (Mar 24, 2007)

*Ill start with Robman_13 tommorow, since im really tired now.*

EDIT: 

Or later on tonight.....

Um..

*TURN OFF YOUR FKING SIGNATURE *


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 24, 2007)

K sorry about being so, difficult


----------



## Azurite (Mar 24, 2007)

> I wanted a moveing avater of yondaime useing Rasengan and Itachi using Itachi using Amaterasu of a sig of Sasuke post-timeskip with active curse mark


Sorry, I dont do gifs; *delete your post please*.


----------



## lollipop (Mar 24, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> _
> Here you go SL!_
> 
> Signature:
> ...



WOW. THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Mar 24, 2007)

Size: uhm, whatever looks best. Default I guess. Maybe a bit bigger.

Colour: red/black

Pics: 
on the right: ▼
in the middle: ▼
on the left: ▼

Text: ehM_S

And a matching avy  (one of the 3 Itachi pics, doesn't matter which) would be awesome. 100x100 or anywhere around there for the size.


----------



## Shinjin-Kun (Mar 25, 2007)

~I♥Sakura~ said:


> I was getting to that...And...
> 
> May you resize the avatar to 125X125? If so, thatd be great. Thanks again!




I beleave I even pmed you about this...


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

*I believe I told you to turn off your signature.
I am getting to it, I'm trying to fix the quaility first.*



> Size: uhm, whatever looks best. Default I guess. Maybe a bit bigger.
> 
> Colour: red/black
> 
> ...


Can you just select one image for the signature..?


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Mar 25, 2007)

Here.
or
the middle one from my original post. Whichever you can work better with is fine.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

*SAVE AS YOUR OWN*
_Credit and Rep, as usual._

*ILSAKURA*:


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 25, 2007)

Schweet thx


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy Shit, turn off your fking signature.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

I said Turn _OFF_.

Go to Quick Reply, and Uncheck the _Show your signature_
Go Advanced, its at the bottom, just uncheck _Show your signature_.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

*Delete your post , you didnt read first page.*


----------



## Robman_13 (Mar 25, 2007)

he was talking about the dude who didnt turn off his sig


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

And, he has 2 posts.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

Erhmm.. I was editing the first post, and deleted almost everything there that Gurbik and I made up; so look agian..


----------



## Azurite (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you not triple post? You need 15 posts, to request a graphic. Delete all of your posts, *NOW*.


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 25, 2007)

*Images:*

*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* Please Remember _Subtext:_ Rio
*Other:* Uhhh...wing it?


----------



## Azurite (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I will be starting the requests on Friday; since i have a day-off >.>


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2007)

would you mind if I helped out a bit here? 



heres my latest work


----------



## Azurite (Mar 26, 2007)

lawl, okay sure; you can take the requests that i havent done yet. :\


----------



## Azurite (Mar 30, 2007)

@Rio:
i was trying a new brush..

@other requester person: I cannot work with your stock.


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Mar 31, 2007)

*sig please*

sig

pic: 

size: either default or watever looks best

text: MUNCHY113, Gaara's disciple

other: watever looks best on the picture

i will rep and credit u for sure... thanks


----------



## Azurite (Mar 31, 2007)

Your link doesnt work, and you cant even rep yet.


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry i put a different pic now so check my post again. and i know i can't rep u yet,
i will rep u after u make the sig


----------



## Ehm_Ess (Mar 31, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> @other requester person: I cannot work with your stock.



You mean me?


----------



## Dre (Mar 31, 2007)

Can some1 make me a sig with these pictures?


*Spoiler*: __ 







\

Size: as big as possible
Text: the KAge of NYC

the order has to be Shizune, Tsunade, Sakura. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

> You mean me?


In one of your last posts, the link doesnt work;
fix it and i may be able to start on your request.


----------



## Pumpkins (Apr 1, 2007)

*request*

sig
Images: img1

Size: 3990X100
Text: Pumpkins and the text already in first pic
Other: Orange theme
avy
Images: img1

Size: 150x150
Text: Pumpkins
Other: Orange theme
thnx :3


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 1, 2007)

erm i take requests for any character or any thing if any one is interested ive made some so far and have had good feed back so maybe i could help just PM me what you want and ill do it was quick as i can and seeing that im online every day ill give it to you real quick #]


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Apr 1, 2007)

MUNCHY113 said:


> sig
> 
> pic:
> 
> ...





the sidekick complex said:


> Your link doesnt work, and you cant even rep yet.





MUNCHY113 said:


> sorry i put a different pic now so check my post again. and i know i can't rep u yet,
> i will rep u after u make the sig



so can u please try looking at the pic again cuz im sure it will work. my request is the first quote...


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

> erm i take requests for any character or any thing if any one is interested ive made some so far and have had good feed back so maybe i could help just PM me what you want and ill do it was quick as i can and seeing that im online every day ill give it to you real quick #]


Turn off your signature*
read first posts.
I might decide.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 1, 2007)

Could you make me a Rainbow 6 Vegas sig with 550 x 175.

Also can it say [Divine Tactics]

Here are some pics you can use.
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_23​_[57E7155D].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_23​_[57E7155D].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_23​_[57E7155D].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Code​_Geass​_-​_23​_[57E7155D].avi


----------



## zacRoach (Apr 1, 2007)

sig plez 

image: 
size: default
color: red and black
text: zacRoach


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 1, 2007)

Can anyone help me render my avatar's background to be transparent in both the Sasuke and Naruto NF skin?

If unable for both of the skins, then at least the Sasuke skin.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES 
I will gladly CBG


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 1, 2007)

what do you mean turn off are sigs like get rid of them ???? so theres nothing there?


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, forget it. Im going to close down this thread, and start all over; since this is getting to messy. Yu may repost in the new thread. =D


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (Apr 1, 2007)

oooooooooooooh ok then


----------

